# نهاية الكون في حديث النبي محمد ؟



## khalilo (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرحباااااااااااااااااااااا*


* هذا الكون الواسع والذي لا نعرف نهاية لحدوده، سوف يأتي يوم تطوى أجزاءه طياً كما تطوى الورقة! هذه أحدث نظرية عن نهاية الكون. فجميع الدلائل والمؤشرات تؤكد هذا المصير المحتوم. ولكن كيف بدأت قصة هذه النظرية؟ *

*في منتصف القرن العشرين بدأ علماء الفلك يتحدثون عبر نظرية الانفجار الكبير عن بداية الكون، وأنه بدأ من كتلة واحـدة شـديدة الكثافة والحرارة حيث انفجرت وتبردت أجزاؤها وشكلت الكواكب والنجوم والمجرات وأجزاء الكون. ولكن الانفجار والتوسع لا يزال مستمراً حتى يومنا هذا وسيستمر إلى ما شاء الله. إذن أجزاء الكون كانت ملتصقة في كتلة واحدة ثم انفصلت وتباعدت في جميع الاتجاهات وقد قاس العلماء سرعة تباعد المجرات فوجدوها تتجاوز آلاف الكيلومترات في الثانية الواحدة! *

*هذا التوسع لن يستمر للأبد، بل سيتوقف عندما تصل كثافة الكون إلى الحدود الحرجة، وعندما تصل قوى التجاذب بين هذه المجرات لحدود حرجة أيضاً عندها سيعود من حيث بدأ ويتقلص حجمه  وينكمش على بعضه وتتجمع أجزاؤه من جديد ليعود كتلة واحدة كما بدأ.ويؤكد جميع العلماء على أنه لا توجد في الكون خطوط مستقيمة، بل جميع الخطوط والحركات تتم بخطوط متعرجة منحنية. *

*




*

*لذلك تطور الكون وتوسعه يتم بشكل منحنٍ، وعندما تأتي لحظة التقلص سوف تتجمع هذه المجرات وتسلك طرقاً منحنية وكأنها تٌطوى طياً. فالحقيقة العلمية التي تكاد يقينية اليوم هي طيّ أجزاء الكون بعد زمن محدد. *

*وفي كلام سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نجد حديثاً عن هذه الحقيقة من خلال قوله في الحديث الشريف: (يطوي الله عز وجل السماوات يوم القيامة) [رواه مسلم]. *

*وسبحان الذي علَّم رسوله هذه العلوم، لو لم يكن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول الله وخاتم أنبيائه فكيف استطاع تحديد شكل نهاية الكون بدقة؟ *

*khalilo*

*اللون الاحمر مخصص لملاحظات الادارة 

ممنوع ادراج الايميل في موضوع 

الادارة coptic *


----------



## Coptic Man (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*ليا 3 اسائلة في الموضوع ؟

وبعدين ارد عليك

الانسان يعرف يوم القيامة ؟؟؟

هل يستطيع الانسان معرفة يوم القيامة ؟؟

هل الله من الممكن ان يعرف البشر ليوم القيامة ؟*


----------



## khalilo (22 سبتمبر 2006)

اولا يوم القيامة وزمانها فهي عند الله  ولكن مواصفاتها  وماذا يحدث في ذلك الوقت عرفنا الله عليه بقليل من الاشياء وهذه الأشياء مذكورة في القآن الكريم وأحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى كل الأنبياء من عيسى الى موسى وأدم .
اما الغاية من اطلاع البشر على وصف يوم القيامة واهوالها وماذا يحدث فهي عبرة للبشر كي يخافوا من الله ويتقوه  ويحسبوا لذاك اليوم ألف حساب .
تفضل رد يا أخ coptic man .
وكمان من محبت ربنا لألنا اعطانا وبين لنا كيف تكون عاقبة الفاسقين واللمحديين والمشركيين 
والعاصيين من المسلمين يوم القيامة لينبهنا  من ذلك اليوم .


----------



## Coptic Man (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*اذا بناء علي كلامك 

اني البشر يعرفون معاد القيامة 

ولكن نسيت شئ اني الكون بعد مرحلة التمدد التي ادركها العلماء وحين انتهائها

سوف يحسبون الفترة الزمنية للانكماش الكوني

اذا البشر يعلمون وقت القيامة بدقة 

لانها تتزامن مع انكماش الكون 

هل هذا ما تريد قوله ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## khalilo (22 سبتمبر 2006)

لا أحد يستطيع معرفة او زمن يوم القيامة الا الله ولا حتى الأنبياء يعرفوا لا سيدنا عيسى ولا موسى ولا محمد لكن يعرفون صفات هذا اليوم الذي سيبين الحقيقة وتكون النار في وقتها تلتهب اكثر واكثر لتأكل لحوم الملحدين والمشركين والكافرين الخنازير .
هل فهمت يا أخ coptic man.
وما تقوله واتلعياذ بالله هو شرك وعلم بالغيب انصحك بترك هذا الكلام والا سيكون حسابك عند الله شدييييييييييييييييييييد.


----------



## Coptic Man (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*عزيزي khalilo 

توجد مقولة تقول دع الخلق للخالق وانا اللي هحاسب مش انتا ( هل التفكير جريمة )

نحن مسيحون يا عزيزي وليسوا مسلمين 

السيد المسيح قال لنا فتشوا الكتب فهي تشهد لي

كلامك هو اللي بيقول الشرك والكفر العظيم ده

وانتا بدون ان تدري اكدت هذا بذاتك !!

لماذا ؟؟؟

لانه بحساب قوة الامتداد في الكون يمكن حساب فترة الانكماش وتحديد وقت هلاك الارض بدقة لاتتخيلها والعلماء الذين توصلوا لامتداد الكون في القرن التاسع عشر بمنتهي الدقة فما بالك بعلماء القرن الثلاثين مثلا

اذا اصبح حديثك يكذب نفسه ولا يستطيع الصمود امام النظريات العلمية والمناقشة المنطقية 

في انتظار ردك 

تحياتي ,,*


----------



## mery (22 سبتمبر 2006)

معليش بدي اسءل *Coptic Man* vbmenu_register("postmenu_82181", true);  

انت بتقول العلم بقول ....هل عندك مقالات او مقلومات عن الانحباس الحراري دوران الارض هل سيستمر على حاله او سوف يحصل تحصل تغيير في المستقبل .....ممكن اخي تتبع كلامك بشواهد علميه و ادله من مواقع لبحوث رسميه تءكد كلامك لانو المصادر مهمه لو ممكن.لاني صراح من مولوعين بالمقالات العلميه و محبش اراء شخصيه.مشكور مسبقا.


----------



## ابو عبد الفتاح (22 سبتمبر 2006)

السؤال الذى يفرض نفسه هل يستطيع العلماء حساب فترة الانكماش والتصادم الذى يبشر بالنهاية
اعتقد ان العلم ليس مطلقا وانما هو محدود
فالعلم يفشل امام سر التحنيط وبناء الهرم
ويفشل فى تحديد سر اختلاف خواص الماء عن بقية السوائل
ويفشل فى تحديد عمر الكون بدقة
ويفشل فى تفسير الكثير من الظواهر الغامضة
يفشل حتى فى تفسير سبب تثاؤب انسان لرؤيته انسان يتثاءب
وسبحان ربى حين يقول فى كتابه الخالد :وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا
صدق ربى 
وصدق رسول ربى
وانا مع ميرى فى ضرورة ذكر المصادر


----------



## mery (22 سبتمبر 2006)

انا صراحه بدخل منتدايات مسلمه ومسيحيه وكل مقال مهم يكون محترم متبوع بءدله وبراهين
وتسلسل منطقي يسهل للقارء اتباع تسلسل الافكار بالتالي وصول الفكره .
ليس بنقاش ينتهي برءي شخصي مسند للعلم والعلماء ككل. مشكور للرد مسبقا


----------



## ابو عبد الفتاح (22 سبتمبر 2006)

احييكى على هذه العقلية المحترمة وهذا الفكر البعيد عن التعصب الذى يقف الانسان امامه احتراما وتقديرا
ليت كل من ينقد ينقد بهذا الاحترام والرزانة
ليت كل من يهاجم يهاجم لاثبات الحقيقة وليس لمجرد الهجوم 
احييكى مرة اخرى


----------



## ابو عبد الفتاح (22 سبتمبر 2006)

لفتتنى عبارة مشكور للرد مسبقا وليس مشكورة اسف لاننى لم احدد جنس من يحدثنى


----------



## حمد المري (22 سبتمبر 2006)

عجبني الموضوع جديد في طرحه


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*


mery قال:



			انا صراحه بدخل منتدايات مسلمه ومسيحيه وكل مقال مهم يكون محترم متبوع بءدله وبراهين
وتسلسل منطقي يسهل للقارء اتباع تسلسل الافكار بالتالي وصول الفكره .
ليس بنقاش ينتهي برءي شخصي مسند للعلم والعلماء ككل. مشكور للرد مسبقا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلام سليم

 انا عرضت وجهة نظر صاحب الموضوع 

ودمجتها با افكار علشان اشوف رد فعله 

وليس اكثر

عاوزة دليل ينسف الحديث اساس ويكشف الكذب الرهيب 

خدي اقرئ 

http://www.angelfire.com/az/BIGBANGisWRONG/

كما يمكنك مراجعة الابحاث التالية 

لنقرأ بعض الابحاث التي صدرت في دحض هذه النظرية :

فاحد العلماء الانجليز الكبار قد اصدر في عام 1991 كتاباً من 465 صفحة بعنوان : 

" الانفجار الهائل لم يحصل على الاطلاق : دحض مروع للنظرية السائدة حول اصل الكون " ..

Lerner,E.j. The Big Bang Never Happened:
A startling Refutation Of the Dominant Therioy of the Origin of the Universe – london 1991

وقد برهن الكاتب ان الانفجار الكوني الهائل ليس سوى مجرد اسطورة مناقضة للملاحظات العلمية ..

وفي اب اغسطس من سنة 1989 نشرت مجلة " الطبيعة " الانكليزية مقالاً اختتامياً تحت عنوان :

" لتسقط نظرية الانفجار الهائل " !

" Down with The Bing Bang " , Editorial , Nature , 10 August 1989

ووصفت هذه النظرية بانها غير مقبولة !!!

وقد نشر علماء جامعة برنستون في مجلة العالم الجديد ( New Scientist ) تحت عنوان : 
" الاشعاعات الخلفية تعمق ارتباك دعاة نظرية الانفجار الهائل " !

" Background radiation deepens the confusion for Big Bang theorsts " , New Scientist , 28 April 1990 


ويعتقد دعاة النشوء والتطور ان عمر النجوم هو 25 بليون سنة .. 

ولكن في العام 1994 , تلسكوب هبل ( Hubble ) بعد تزويده باحدث التجهيزات المعقدة , كتب عليه عمر الكون : 8 – 12 بليون سنة . وهذا ما اظهره تقرير نشرته مجلة التايم بتاريخ 7 تشرين الثاني 1994 تحت عنوان : 

" اه .. جاء الجواب مغلوطاً " ! 

وقد ورد في هذا التقرير ما يلي :

" ان كان عمر الارض لا يتجاوز 8 بلايين سنة , فعندئذ يجب القضاء على نظرية الانفجار الكوني الهائل " !!

Lemonick M,D . " Oops ? …Wrong Answer " , Time Maqazine ,7 November , 1994


ومنتظر ردك لما تخلصي :smil12: 

علشان نتناقش في الكلام ده 

بس ياريت تكوني جاهزة بالدلائل علي كلامك 

بدال الاحراج :smil12: *


----------



## mery (23 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور راح ادرس الموضوع وارد عليك قريبا اديني وقت.


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*اتمني الا تطيلي من انتظاري

كما فعل اخرون *


----------



## mery (23 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي مافيهى لا احراج ولا حاجه اتمنى يكون نقاش ودي .و ينتهي ان شاء الله بسلام .


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*انشاء الله يا mery*


----------



## mery (23 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي انا طاليه بالكليه اعلام الي كمبيوتر ميولي علمي مش من النوع المتهرب او الي يحب الانتصار ليفرض نفسو .الهدف تعلم بس .اكي


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2006)

mery قال:


> اخي انا طاليه بالكليه اعلام الي كمبيوتر ميولي علمي مش من النوع المتهرب او الي يحب الانتصار ليفرض نفسو .الهدف تعلم بس .اكي



*احييكي علي كلامك و وهدفك السامي

وانا في انتظارك صدقاا لكي نتحاور ونصل للحق 

وهذا هو الاهم والاسمي*


----------



## mery (24 سبتمبر 2006)

شعور متبادل

بص اكون صريحه معاك انا امر بفترة امتحانات و وقتي ضيق بس عملتلك بحث صغير 

دورت على صاحب المقاله و راسلتو و وصلني الرد اليوم 

بقول نص الرساله

إن الكون له بداية وله نهاية ولا يمكن لإنسان أن يثبت عكس ذلك
حتى لو أن الانفجار الكبير لم يحصل فلا يعني أن البداية غير موجودة، والقرآن لا يتحدث عن انفجار بل يتحدث عن بداية للكون كان فيها نسيجاً أو رتقاً، وهذا ما أثبته العلماء أن الكون في مرحلة من مراحله المبكرة كان نسيجاً كونياً cosmic web (أولم ير الذين كفروا أن السماوات والأرض كانتا رتقاً).
وقد يكون هنالك من العلماء على موقع وكالة ناسا يدعون أن الكون سيستمر في توسعه للأبد، ولكنهم بذلك يخالفون أبسط قوانين الطبيعة التي تقول إن كمية الطاقة في الكون ثابتة ولا يمكن أن تخلق أو تفنى ولكنها تتحول من شكل لآخر.
فإذا كان الكون سيتوسع للأبد أي للانهاية فإنه بذلك يحتاج إلى كمية من الطاقة تساوي لانهاية، فمن أين سيأتي بها؟ والقرآن يتحدث عن بداية ونهاية للكون يقول تعالى (كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده).
ومن لم يقتنع بهذا الكلام فعليه أن يقدم الدليل على عدم صحته ولا يكفي أن يقول إن فلاناً من العلماء يرى ذلك، فكما نعلم فإن النظريات العلمية تتغير تبعاً للاكتشافات وليست شيئاً ثابتاً، أما القرآن فهو كلام مطلق وثابت.
إذا كان للكون بداية ونهاية فيكون هذا مطابقاً للقرآن، فالبداية عندما كان الكون لا شيء، ثم خلق الله الكون، والنهاية هي أن يُطوى الكون كما جاء في القرآن (يوم نطوي السماء).
بما أنه من الثابت أن الكون يتوسع، وهذا قد أشار إليه القرآن (والسماء بنيناها بأيد وإنا لموسعون)، وإذا كان الكون ليس له بداية وليس له نهاية، إذن وبما أنه يتوسع فلا بد أنه بحاجة إلى طاقة لا نهائية، فأين هي هذه الطاقة؟

انتضر المزيد مني ان امكن اي خدمه او استفسار انا موجوده.


----------



## mery (24 سبتمبر 2006)

طبعا انا بعتلو ردك وشوية اسءله .....و مقالاتك لسه راح ادرسهم ان حصلت شوية وقت فراغ.


----------



## Coptic Man (25 سبتمبر 2006)

> *بص اكون صريحه معاك انا امر بفترة امتحانات و وقتي ضيق بس عملتلك بحث صغير
> 
> دورت على صاحب المقاله و راسلتو و وصلني الرد اليوم
> *




*ربنا معاكي في الامتحانات *

*بالنسبة للاية اللي ذكرتيها *

*ياريت نقرا الاية كاملة كي نستطيع ان نناقشها بحيادية *



> *قال الله تعالى : ( أولم ير الذين كفروا أنّ السماء و الأرض كانتا رتقاً ففتقناهما و جعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي أفلا يؤمنون ) سورة الأنبياء آية 30 .*




*والاية كاملة بتنفي مداخلتك لانك تقولين من الممكن ان لايكون هناك انفجار والاية توحي بعكس ذلك*

*انا عاوز اسائلك سؤال وتجاوبي بصراحة*

*لماذا حذفتي كلمة ففتقناهما ؟؟*

*هل لانها تنسف الاية التي استنعتي بهاااا*

*في انتظار ردك في هذا الشأن*

*سيبك اني الموقع ده *

*http://www.angelfire.com/az/BIGBANGisWRONG/*

*بينسف كلام الاية كل علي اخر*

*ونرجع نكمل *

*لنقرأ عن معنى كلمة " الفتق والرتق " ..

فقد جاء في لسان العرب - لابن منظور :


**رتْقاً: الرَّتْقُ ضدّ الفتْقُ.

وقال ابن سيده: الرَّتْقُ إلحام الفتْقِ وإصلاحه، رتَقَه يرتُقُه ويرتِقُه رتقاً فارتتق أي التَأَم.
______________


اما كلمة فتق:

**ففتقناهما: الفتقُ خلاف الرتق، فتقه يفتقُّه فتقاً: -شقه-.

الفتق: -انفلاق- الصبح


و من القاموس المحيط:

(فَتَقَهُ): شَقَّهُ (كَفَتَّقَهُ) فَتَفَتَّقَ وانْفَتَقَ
(ومَفْتَقُ) القَميصِ مَشَقُّهُ
____________

اذن..كلمة الفتق تعني الشق...

اذن لا علاقة بين كلام قرانك ونظرية الانفجار الكوني ..

لأن كلمة الفتق تعني لغويا الشقّ ..!

فلا نرى فيها اي وجه لحدوث " انفجـــــــــــــــار " بالمرة !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





فالشقّ ليس تفجيرا ولا انفجاراً ..

و لا يوجد ادنى ترابط بين المعنيين..

وكما رأينا في المعاجم .. فالشق هو ما يحدث عندما تشق قطعة قماش مثلا..

وهذا لا علاقة له بما حدث في الانفجارالكبير اطلاقا ومطلقاً ..! *
* 
*


----------



## Coptic Man (25 سبتمبر 2006)

mery قال:


> طبعا انا بعتلو ردك وشوية اسءله .....و مقالاتك لسه راح ادرسهم ان حصلت شوية وقت فراغ.


 
*ياريت تدرسيها بعناية *

*لاني لسه فيه نقاط عديدة ممكن نتناقش فيها *

*وانا في الاخر محضرلك مفاجأة سارة :yahoo:*


----------



## mery (25 سبتمبر 2006)

> *انا عاوز اسائلك سؤال وتجاوبي بصراحة
> 
> لماذا حذفتي كلمة ففتقناهما ؟؟*


 
انا اجاوبك صراحه انا مكتبتش المقاله دي صاحب الموضوع الاصلي هو الي كتبهى  بعدمى راسلتو 

ولسه راح ادرس كلامك.


----------



## Coptic Man (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا بتكلم علي الاية القرائنية *

*لماذا حذفتي كلمة ففتقناهما ؟؟
*


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*فاضحهم يا قبطي*


----------



## mery (25 سبتمبر 2006)

شو تقصد My Rock  بكلامك بجد شو تقصد بءضحكهم؟؟

اص كده اخي انا سمحت لحالي انا قشك بس مش معناه  يجي واحد يتمسخر بيه انا عمري مشفت معامله زي دي بمنتدى بحياتي .


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

mery قال:


> شو تقصد My Rock بكلامك بجد شو تقصد بءضحكهم؟؟
> 
> اص كده اخي انا سمحت لحالي انا قشك بس مش معناه يجي واحد يتمسخر بيه انا عمري مشفت معامله زي دي بمنتدى بحياتي .


 
*يا خيتي اطلعي منها, انا بكلم الاخ كوبتك*

*و الا مزنوقة و تريديلك حجة حتى تهربي من الموضوع؟*


----------



## mery (25 سبتمبر 2006)

> حتى لو أن الانفجار الكبير لم يحصل فلا يعني أن البداية غير موجودة،


 
ده الي كتبتو مش ده



> *لانك تقولين من الممكن ان لايكون هناك انفجار *


 
متقولنيش حاجه مقلتهاش.


----------



## mery (25 سبتمبر 2006)

لا اخي *My Rock* vbmenu_register("postmenu_93906", true);  

لو كان مش مسلم مكنش تصرفك كده معاه.

قول الحقيقه انت كلمت واحد يهودي او مسيحي بالطريقه دي ...لا معتقدش


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

mery قال:


> لا اخي *My Rock* vbmenu_register("postmenu_93906", true);
> 
> لو كان مش مسلم مكنش تصرفك كده معاه.
> 
> قول الحقيقه انت كلمت واحد يهودي او مسيحي بالطريقه دي ...لا معتقدش


 
*يااخت سيبك من كيف اتصرف مع فلان و علان و خليكي في الورطة الي انتي فيها*
*قال نهاية الكون في قول محمد قال :t33: *


----------



## Coptic Man (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخت العزيزة mery *

*الاخ روك لم يقصد الاساءة ولكنه يحب ان يمزح معي *

*وهذا لا دخل له بناقشنا ولا يسخر منك*

*فا ارجوا انك مش تفهمي الامور بشكل خاطئ*

*ومن فضلك ردي علي النقاط السابقة كاملة *

*كي لا افقد فيكي الموضوعية *

*ان كنت تريدين اخذ فترة تفكرين فيها فلكي هذا ولكن لا تردي ردود مبهمة *

*تحياتي ,,*


----------



## mery (25 سبتمبر 2006)

اكيد اخي بس بصراحه اسءل حالك ليه وحدى مثلي سيبه نصف من وقتهى ودراستهى ودخلت منتدى مسيحي واكلم مع مسيحي ويمكن اهان وديني يهان

كمان بلاش تتءسف بدالو على العموم شفت المقال الي قلتلي ينسف الحديث وناس ردو عليه 

على الموقع ده  المقاله ل 
John Kiereinhttp://www.freerepublic.com/forum/a3b66e75e476a.htm

اما بنسبه للايه والحديث السابق فءنى بطلب منك وقت مشان مثل ماقلت مغلطش وان شاء الله خير.


----------



## Coptic Man (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخت العزيزة mery*

*اعتذر علي التاخير في الرد عليكي فاكنت لدي بعض المشاكل *



> *اكيد اخي بس بصراحه اسءل حالك ليه وحدى مثلي سيبه نصف من وقتهى ودراستهى ودخلت منتدى مسيحي واكلم مع مسيحي ويمكن اهان وديني يهان*


 
*لماذا نصف وقتك ؟؟*

*المفروض تكوني عارفة الاسلام وعلي دراية كاملة به وانتي تطوعتي بنفسك للرد مع اني صاحب الموضوع هرب ولم يقدر علي النقاش رغم انك فتاة وانا احييكي علي ذلك *

*وهل ان اهانتك او اهنت دينك كي تقولي مثل هيك الكلام لي ؟؟*

*



			كمان بلاش تتءسف بدالو على العموم شفت المقال الي قلتلي ينسف الحديث وناس ردو عليه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *على الموقع ده المقاله ل *
> *John Kierein**http://www.freerepublic.com/forum/a3b66e75e476a.htm*


 
*لقد قولت لكي سابقا يمكن البحث كما تريدين ولكن لاتردي ردود غير منطقية *

*هذا اللينك الذي وضعتيه لمنتدي للقراء يمكنهم ان يقولوا فيه ما يشاؤون وليس موقع علمي معترف به*

*برجاء مزيد من البحث في هذا المجال نحن لانتنافس لاظهر لكي انك علي خطا*

*ولكن لنظهر الحق سويا بلامجالة *

*وهذا فقط ما اريده *



> *اما بنسبه للايه والحديث السابق فءنى بطلب منك وقت مشان مثل ماقلت مغلطش وان شاء الله خير.*


 
*سؤالي كان واضح *

*ليه شيلتي الكلية الاخيرة في الاية ففنتقناهما ؟؟؟*

*برجاء عدم الالتفاف حول المضمون *

*وفي انتظار ردك في اقرب وقت ممكن*


----------



## mery (28 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا قبل كل شيء انت مش عم تقرى كتاباتي كويس

تانيا انا قلتلك مش انا الي كتبت الايه دي انا نقلتو من ايميلي
 
 
ثالثا الايه دي زي مقلت متدلش على الانفجار تدل على حاجه اعضم بداية الخلق
اما شرحك للايه ف اتمنى تعيد النظر في شرح ابن كثير في موقع تاني.

النص الي كتبتو بقول انو الخلق ابتدى ....و بعدين الايه بص كده للنص

انا عرفه انك مشغول بالمنتدى انا كمان مشرفت منتدى بس ده مش معناه متقراش نصوصي كويس

اما سبب دخولي للمنتدى فده لاني عربيه كمان ......وفيه سبب تاني بس افضل اخليه لحالي.
استنى رد تاني.


----------



## Coptic Man (28 سبتمبر 2006)

mery قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اولا قبل كل شيء انت مش عم تقرى كتاباتي كويس
> 
> ...


 
*اعتذر يمكن مش اخدت لبالي انك نقلتي بالفعل*

*ولكن اين الدقة العلمية اذا نقلتي اية من غير ما تطلعيها من القرائن وتعتمدي علي نقل من زميل او زميلة اخري *

*عذرا ولكن هذا ليس اتفقنا علي النقاش العلمي*

*وفي انتظار رد افضل *

*تحياتي ,,*


----------



## mery (29 سبتمبر 2006)

عذرا اخي انا عم بحضر المقاله العلميه بس سبب تعطيلي دراستي و انت عارف انو المسلمين بشهر رمضان فلازم اتفرغ لحجات تانيه

اما الايه القرءانيه فءنا عرفاهى وتدل على بداية الخلق والك الايه 


> قال الله تعالى : ( أولم ير الذين كفروا أنّ السماء و الأرض كانتا رتقاً ففتقناهما و جعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي أفلا يؤمنون ) سورة الأنبياء آية 30 .



راجع التفاسير هنى ابن كثير 

اخي بصراحه انا مش عرفه انت ماسك في الايه كده ليه ..انا قلتلك راسلت صاحب المقاله الاصليه واجاني جوابو ونقلتو وقلتلك اني نقلتو ...

والايه ذكرهى بمعنى بداية الخلق ...اما مقالتي فلسه محطتهاش خالص

كمان الي طلب منك بدي تكتبلي كل افكارك عن العالم ..راح ينتهي او لا...ثقافتك عن الكون ولو ممكن من الانجيل اكون شكراك لبين ما اخلص المقاله و كنت من الاحيان للوقت ده سلامي الك


----------



## Coptic Man (30 سبتمبر 2006)

> *عذرا اخي انا عم بحضر المقاله العلميه بس سبب تعطيلي دراستي و انت عارف انو المسلمين بشهر رمضان فلازم اتفرغ لحجات تانيه*




*كل عام وانتي بخير وخدي راحتك*



> *اخي بصراحه انا مش عرفه انت ماسك في الايه كده ليه ..انا قلتلك راسلت صاحب المقاله الاصليه واجاني جوابو ونقلتو وقلتلك اني نقلتو ...
> 
> والايه ذكرهى بمعنى بداية الخلق *




*انا بحاول اوضحلك بكل بساطة*

*اني ** كلمة الفتق تعني لغويا الشقّ ..!

فلا نرى فيها اي وجه لحدوث " انفجـــــــــــــــار " بالمرة !!! 

فالشقّ ليس تفجيرا ولا انفجاراً ..

و لا يوجد ادنى ترابط بين المعنيين..*

*وهذا من المعاجم المختلفة *

*فا ياريت تجيبي معجم عربي موثوق فيه ينفي هذا الكلام *


*او تنفي الكلام  بدليل القاطع *

*



اما مقالتي فلسه محطتهاش خالص

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*في انتظارها*

*ولكني اتمني ان تكون موجزة وقصيرة وتفي بالغرض وليس ضخمة *



> *كمان الي طلب منك بدي تكتبلي كل افكارك عن العالم ..راح ينتهي او لا...ثقافتك عن الكون ولو ممكن من الانجيل اكون شكراك لبين ما اخلص المقاله و كنت من الاحيان للوقت ده سلامي الك
> *




*سوف اترك هذا للنهاية بعد ردك لانني لو قمت بالرد فيه لنسفت باقي ردودي في الموضوع*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*بالنسبة لتفسير ابن كثير *

*فلم اكن قرائته اطلاقا لانه لايخص بما اتحدث عنه*

*الي ان لفت نظري له شخص حبيب في المنتدي وهو الاخ طارق مشكورا*

*وارئ اني وقته لايسمح بمناقشته*

*لذا سوف اتولي الامر و اناقشه معكي *

*ولا اعرف لما ادرجتي مثل هذا التفسير الذي هو ضد مشاركاتك جملة وتفصيلا*



> *أَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض كَانَتَا رَتْقًا أَيْ كَانَ الْجَمِيع مُتَّصِلًا بَعْضه بِبَعْضٍ مُتَلَاصِق مُتَرَاكِم بَعْضه فَوْق بَعْض فِي اِبْتِدَاء الْأَمْر فَفَتَقَ هَذِهِ مِنْ هَذِهِ فَجَعَلَ السَّمَوَات سَبْعًا وَالْأَرْض سَبْعًا وَفَصَلَ بَيْن السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَالْأَرْض بِالْهَوَاءِ *




*اين الانفجار هنا ؟؟؟؟*

*التفسير واضح وصريح و يشير الي ازحة بين الارض والسماء وليس انفجار ابداااا*



> *فَقَالَ أَرَأَيْتُمْ السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض حِين كَانَتَا رَتْقًا هَلْ كَانَ بَيْنهمَا إِلَّا ظُلْمَة ؟ ذَلِكَ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّيْل قَبْل النَّهَار*




*توضيح اكتر لتلغي نظرية الانفجار جملة وتفصيلا*



> *وَاحِدَة فَفَتَقَ مِنْهَا سَبْع أَرْضِينَ وَهَكَذَا قَالَ مُجَاهِد وَزَادَ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض مُتَمَاسَّتَيْنِ وَقَالَ سَعِيد بْن جُبَيْر بَلْ كَانَتْ السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض مُلْتَزِقَتَيْنِ فَلَمَّا رَفَعَ السَّمَاء وَأَبْرَزَ مِنْهَا الْأَرْض كَانَ ذَلِكَ فَتْقهمَا الَّذِي ذَكَرَ اللَّه فِي كِتَابه وَقَالَ الْحَسَن وَقَتَادَة كَانَتَا جَمِيعًا فَفَصَلَ بَيْنهمَا بِهَذَا الْهَوَاء*




*الحقيقة مش لاقي تعليق مناسب*

*ياريت تقولي بقي تفسيرك وتوضيحك لتفسير ابن كثير*

*فا انا اراه انه ينفي تمام نظرية الانفجار الكوني*


----------



## mery (1 أكتوبر 2006)

مش عرفه اذا اخواني عندكم مشكل بجد انا مقلتش انهى تدل على انفجار بالبته روح شوف مشاركتي ......................انا من الصبح عم بقول انهى تدل على بداية الخلق.....اخي اخي بص لكلامي . انا لسه محطتش ايه وحده تدل على الانفجار مش عرفه وين المشكل معاك..؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*هناك فرق شاسع بين الانفجار وبين الخلق *

*وانتي في المشاركة بتقولي اني دي بداية الخلق*

*ما دخل بداية الخلق بالانفجار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*لماذا ذكرتيها اذا *

*كما ان الاية تقول *

*قال الله تعالى : ( أولم ير الذين كفروا أنّ السماء و الأرض كانتا رتقاً ففتقناهما و جعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي أفلا يؤمنون ) سورة الأنبياء آية 30 . *

*وانتي تقولين انها تتحدث عن بدايةا لخلق*

*وبعض التفسيرات تقول انها تتحدث عن السماء والارض*

*والبعض الاخر ينفي ذلك *

*والمراجع العربية تقول انها لاتتحدث لاء علي الفضاء ولا علي انفجارات كونية *

*فمن اصدق *

*ولماذا ذكرتيها بدون داعي اذن ؟؟؟*

*في انتظار رد علي الموضوع *

*حين يسمح وقتك*

*فلاحظي انك لم تردي علي نقطة واحدة بطريقة مقنعة*


----------



## mery (3 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي Coptic Man

انا اسفه والله بجد لاني مش متفرغه خالص ....اسفه بجد.



> وبعض التفسيرات تقول انها تتحدث عن السماء والارض
> 
> والبعض الاخر ينفي ذلك
> 
> ...



الايه دي فعلا تدل على بداية الاخلق اتمنى تتفهم وضعي ومتعتبروش تهرب لاني بجد مش عيزه احط كلام وخلاص اصبر  اصبر عليه.



> فلاحظي انك لم تردي علي نقطة واحدة بطريقة مقنعة



انا هدفي الوحيد انقشك مش اقنعك دي رجعه ليك ولسعت فهمك ولشخصيتك
كمان اتمنى نكون صريحين و بموده نتكلم مش عيزين غلبه او مغلوب خاصتا انو الموضوع لساتو تحت النقاش والعلم زي العاده يختلف بس الحقيقه لازم تظهر 
سلامي الك ...............................اختك مريم.


----------



## Coptic Man (3 أكتوبر 2006)

mery قال:


> اخي Coptic Man
> 
> انا اسفه والله بجد لاني مش متفرغه خالص ....اسفه بجد.
> 
> ...



*الاخت العزيزة مريم 

لاء تتاسفي فكلنا نمر بظروف تضغط علي وقتنا الخاص 

عماتا انا في انتظارك ان اسنح وقتك

او في انتظار شخص يمكنه ان يناقشني ووقته يسمح 

ربنا معاكي*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*up*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*Up 2*


----------



## mery (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
​**بداية الكون*

هذا الكون الشاسع والواسع الذي لا يرى الإنسان له حدودًا كان محط تساؤل الإنسان وفضوله منذ القديم، وكانت الأسئلة في ذهنه حوله كثيرة وصعبة، مثل: 

كيف ظهر هذا الكون إلى الوجود ؟ وما عمره؟ أحادث هو أم قديم وأزلي ؟ وهل يمكن أن يكون هناك أزليان: خالق أزلي وكون أزلي؟ 

هذه بعض الأسئلة التي كانت محل نقاش بين الفلاسفة المؤمنين مئات الأعوام. أما الفلاسفة الملحدون فكانوا يدّعون أن الكون لا يحتاج إلى خالق؛ لأن المادة أزلية، أي وجدت من القديم.... أي كانوا يضيفون إلى المادة إحدى صفات الخالق وهي صفة الأزلية؛ لذا كان من ضمن قوانينهم الفيزيائية (لا يمكن خلق المادة من العدم، كما لا يمكن إفناء المادة).
أن الكون حادث وأنه لم يكن قبله زمان... أي أن الزمان والمكان بدآ بعد خلق الكون؛ لأن الزمن مرتبط بالحركة، ولو تصورنا أن كل شيء في الكون قد سكن وتوقف إذن لتوقف الزمن، أي لم يَعُد هناك زمان. وهكذا فمن الخطأ توهم وجود زمان قبل خلق الكون. وعندما أشارت النظرية النسبية إلى أن الزمن بُعْد رابع كان من البديهي عدم وجود الزمن في عالم لم تخلق بعد أبعاده الأخرى.
لا نريد هنا أن ندخل في تفاصيل فلسفية قد يسأم منها القارئ ولا يستسيغها. ولكننا نريد أن نشير هنا إلى آخر نظرية علمية حول مولد الكون، وكيف أنها أثبتت بأدلة علمية بأن الكون حادث وأنه وُلِد قبل كذا مليار سنة. 


 في حلتها القياسية، تفترض نظرية الانفجار الكبير أن كل أجزاء الكون بدأت بالتمدد آنياً، ولكن كيف استطاعت كل الأجزاء المختلفة *للكون أن تتواقت في بداية تمددها* ؟* من الذي أعطى ذلك الأمر* ؟ 

أندري ليندي أستاذ علم الكون [1]
[1]Andrei LindeK"Theself-reproducing inflationary Universe sientific American, 271 199

* قبل قرن مضى* كان خلق الكون مفهوماً غامضاً ومهملاً لدى الفلكيين، والسبب في ذلك هو القبول العام لفكرة أن *الكون أزلي في القدم وموجود منذ زمن لا نهائي* وبفحص الكون افترض العلماء أنه كان مزيجاً من مادة ما ويظن أنها لم تكن ذات بداية، كما أنه لا توجد لحظة خلق . تلك اللحظة التي أتى فيها الكون وكل شيء للوجود . 

تتلاءم هذه الفكرة وهي " سرمدية الوجود " تماماً مع الأفكار الأوربية المقتبسة من الفلسفة المادية، *وهذه الفلسفة نمت وتقدمت أصلاً في العالم الإغريقي القديم .* 

و تضمنت أن المادة كانت الشيء الوحيد الموجود في الكون، وأن الكون وجد في الزمن اللانهائي، و*سوف يبقى إلى الأبد*. 

هذه الفلسفة عاشت في أشكال مختلفة خلال الأزمنة الرومانية، لكن في فترة الإمبراطورية الرومانية القريبة والعصور الوسطى صارت المادية *تنحدر نتيجة تأثير الكنيسة الكاثوليكية* و*الفلسفة المسيحي*ة علي يد *رينايسانس* ثم بدأت تجد قبولاً واسعاً بين علماء أوروبا ومثقفيها، وكان سبب ذلك الاتساع هو الحب الشديد للفلسفة الإغريقية القديمة . 

ثم ما لبث الفيلسوف (* إيمانويل كانت *) في عصر النهضة الأوربية أن أعاد مزاعم المادية ودافع عنها، وأعلن ( *كانت* ) أن الكون موجود في كل الأزمان، وأن كل احتمالية ( إن كانت موجودة ) فسوف ينظر إليها على أنها ممكنة . 

و استمر أتباع ( *كانت* ) في الدفاع عن فكرته في أن الكون لا نهائي ومتماشٍ مع النظرية المادية، ومع بداية *القرن التاسع عشر* صارت فكرة أزلية الكون وعدم وجود لحظة لبدايته مقبولة بشكل واسع، وتم نقل تلك الفكرة إلى القرن العشرين من خلال أعمال الماديين الجدليين من أمثال ( كارل ماركس) و( فريدريك أنجلز ) . 

تتلاءم هذه الفكرة عن *الكون اللامتناهي تماماً مع الإلحاد*، وليس من الصعب معرفة السبب لأن فكرة أن للكون بداية تقتضي *أنه مخلوق*، وطبعاً هذا يتطلب الإقرار بوجود *خالق وهو الله*، لذلك كان من المريح جداً وأكثر سلامة بأن يدار العرض بطريقة خادعة فتوضع أولاً فكرة أن " الكون موجود سرمدي " حتى ولو لم يكن هناك قاعدة علمية ولو كانت ضعيفة لتأكيد تلك الفكرة . 

أعتنق ( *جورج بوليتزر *) تلك الفكرة ودافع عنها في كتبة المنشورة في أوائلالقرن العشرين، وكان النصير الغيور لكلا* النظريتين الماركسية والمادية*، وآمن بفكرة الكون اللامتناهي وعارض بولتزر فكرة الخلق في كتابه " المبادئ الأساسية في الفلسفة " حيث كتب : 

" الكون ليس شيئاً مخلوقاً، فإذا كان كذلك فهذا يقتضي أنه خلق في لحظة ما من قبل إله، وبالتالي ظهر إلى الوجود من لا شيء، ولقبول الخلق يجب على الإنسان أن يقبل في المقام الأول أنه كانت توجد لحظة لم يكن فيها الكون موجوداً، ثم انبثق شيء من العدم، وهذا أمر لا يمكن للعلم أن يقبل به" .

كان *بوليتزر* يتصور أن العلم يقف إلى جانبه في رفضه لفكرة الخلق ودفاعه عن فكرة الكون السرمدي، بيد أنه لم يمض زمن طويل حتى أثبت العلم الحقيقة التي افترضها *بوليتزر* بقوله " .. وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فإنه ينبغي القبول بفكرة الخالق .." بمعنى أنه أثبت حقيقة أن للكون بداية .
الكون بين السكون والحركة 

والحقيقة أن اكتشاف الإنسان لظاهرة الإشعاع كان أول ضربة لنظرية أزلية المادة، فما دامت الشمس وجميع النجوم الأخرى مشتعلة وتبعث الإشعاعات، إذن فلا بد من وجود بداية لها؛ لأنها لو كانت أزلية لنفد وقودها منذ مليارات السنوات. 

ولكن *العلماء الملحدون* تناسوا هذه الحقيقة الظاهرة لكل عين واستمروا في الدفاع عن كون أزلي لا يحتاج إلى خالق. وكانت نظرية (الكون المستقر Steady State) التي كانت هي النظرية المقبولة في الأوساط العلمية حتى منتصف القرن العشرين تقول بأن *الكون ساكن* وهو لانهائي في الزمان والمكان. 

كان هذا الأنموذج للكون يريح *الفلاسفة الملحدين* ويقدم لهم سندًا علميًّا، أو على الأقل لا ينقض أهم دعوى عندهم وهي أزلية المادة. 

ولكن علم الفيزياء كان يقدم وسيلة مهمة في معرفة العديد من خصائص الأجرام السماوية والنجوم، فقد كشف "*فاستو مالفن سليفر*" عام *1913*م أن بعض الأجسام - التي كان يعتقد سابقًا أنها غبار كوني - تبتعد عنا بسرعة 1800كم/ ثانية، وكان هذا الاكتشاف مفاجأة كبيرة للعلماء، ولم تكن تلك الأجسام إلا مجرات بعيدة عنا.. ثم أعلن "*أدوين هوبل*" عام *1929*م قانونه المعروف: (إن المجرات تبتعد عنا بسرعة تتناسب طرديًّا مع بعدها عنا) 

وقد تبين فيما بعد أن المجرات لا تبتعد فقط عنا، بل هي تتباعد فيما بينها كذلك. وكان هذا يعني أن الكون يتوسع على الدوام
_الحساء الكوني !!_ 

وما دام الكون في توسع دائم، إذن لو شغَّلنا الفيلم عكسيًّا - أي إلى الوراء - فمن الضروري أن الكون* كله كان متركزًا في السابق في نقطة واحدة* أطلق عليها العلماء اسم "*الذرة البدائية*" أو "*الحساء الكوني*". وقال علماء آخرون إن حجم هذه النقطة كان يساوي الصفر وكتلته لا نهائية. وهذا تعبير آخر من أن الكون ظهر من العدم؛ لأن هذا هو معنى نقطة حجمها يساوي صفر. 

ولكن أي قوة تقوم بقذف مائة مليار مجرة بسرعة جنونية، مبعدة الواحدة عن الأخرى وموسعة الكون نتيجة هذا التباعد السريع؟ لا يمكن أن تكون قوة الجاذبية أو قوة التنافر الكهربائي بين الأقطاب المتشابهة هي هذه القوة، فقوة الجاذبية قوة تحاول جذب الأجرام السماوية نحو المركز وليس إبعادها نحو الخارج. كما أن قوة التنافر الكهربائية أضعف بكثير من القيام بمثل هذه العملية. ونظرًا لوجود تعادل كهربائي في الكون فمثل هذه القوة لا وجود لها تقريبًا بين الأجرام السماوية. 

إذن فلا بد أن انفجارًا هائلاً حدث عند ميلاد الكون هو الذي أدى إلى توسع الكون. 

وقد أطلق العلماء على هذا الانفجار اسم (الانفجار الكبير (BIG BANG، وبعد إجراء بعض التعديلات على نظرية الانفجار الكبير، فإن الصيغة الحالية لها باختصار، هي: 

(أن انفجارًا هائلاً وقع في هذه الذرة البدائية التي كانت تحتوي على مجموع المادة والطاقة. وفي اللحظات الأولى من الانفجار الهائل ارتفعت درجة الحرارة إلى عدة تريليونات؛ حيث خلقت فيها أجزاء الذرات، ومن هذه الأجزاء خلقت الذرات، ومن هذه الذرات تألف* الغبار الكوني* الذي نشأت منه المجرات فيما بعد). 

*متى انفجر الكون؟* 
*
ولكن متى حدث هذا الانفجار الكبير؟ 
*
لا يوجد رقم قطعي في هذا الخصوص. ولكن إذا تذكرنا أن (*ثابت هويل*) لمليون سنة ضوئية هو 15,3كم/ ثا، حصلنا على رقم (20) مليار سنة. ولكن علينا ألا ننسى بأن سرعة توسع الكون *وتباعد المجرات ليست ثابتة*، وأنها كانت في السابق أسرع؛ لذا فإن تاريخ الانفجار في الأغلب كان قبل (15) مليار سنة تقريبًا. وهذا هو الرأي المرجح حاليًا. 

من الأدلة المهمة على نظرية الانفجار الكبير هو وجود الإشعاع الكوني، فقد قال العلماء بأنه لو كان هناك مثل هذا الانفجار لكان من الضروري أن يخلف وراءه إشعاعًا. وفعلاً تم العثور على هذا الإشعاع عندما أرسلت مؤسسة (_*ناسا*_) الأمريكية لأبحاث الفضاء قمرًا صناعيًّا لغرض التثبت من هذا الإشعاع عام 1989م وزودته بأحدث الأجهزة الحساسة، واحتاج هذا القمر الصناعي لثماني دقائق فقط للعثور على هذا الإشعاع وقياسه. 

دليل آخر على هذه النظرية هو أن مقادير ونسب وجود غازَي الهيدروجين والهليوم في الكون تتطابقان مع حسابات هذه النظرية، ولو كان الكون أزليًّا لاحترق جميع الهيدروجين وتحول إلى غاز الهليوم. 

دعاة الأزلية في مأزق 

ولا تكمن أهمية نظرية "الانفجار الكبير" في الجانب العلمي والفلكي فقط، فهذه النظرية سحبت سلاحًا أو قل عذرًا قويًّا كان يستند إليه الفلاسفة والمفكرون والعلماء الملحدون؛ لأنها أنهت أسطورة "أزلية المادة وأزلية الكون". 

وقد امتعض العديد من العلماء والفلاسفة الملحدون من هذه النظرية، فمثلاً يقول الفيلسوف الملحد (*أنطوني فلوف*): 

(*يقولون: إن الاعتراف يفيد الإنسان من الناحية النفسية. وأنا سأدلي باعتراف: إن أنموذج (الانفجار الكبير شيء محرج جدًّا بالنسبة للملحدين؛ لأن العلم أثبت فكرة دافعت عنها الكتب الدينية... فكرة أن للكون بداية*). 

ويقول العالم (*دونيس سكايما*) - وكان من أشد أنصار نظرية (الكون المستقر) - 

(*لم أدافع عن نظرية الكون المستقر لكونها صحيحة، بل لرغبتي في كونها صحيحة. ولكن بعد أن تراكمت الأدلة فقد تبين لنا أن اللعبة قد انتهت، وأنه يجب ترك نظرية الكون المستقر جانبًا*). 

ومع أن ظهور أن المادة حادثة وغير أزلية، وأن للكون بداية.. يدل على الخلق، وأن الكون خُلق من قِبل الخالق، إلا أن طبيعة هذا الانفجار الكبير أضاف أدلة أخرى على أن الكون خُلق بتقدير دقيق ونظام رائع. ذلك لأن أي انفجار لا يكون إلا مخربًا وهادمًا ومشتتًا ومبعثرًا للمواد، ولكن عندما نرى أن انفجارًا بهذا العنف وبهذا الهول يؤدي إلى تشكيل وتأسيس كون منظم غاية النظام، فإن هناك إذن وراءه يد قدرة وعلم وإرادة وتقدير لانهائي فوق الطبيعة. وإلى هذا يشير العالم البريطاني المشهور (*فرد هويل*) عندما يقول: 

(*تقول نظرية الانفجار الكبير بأن الكون نشأ نتيجة انفجار كبير، ونحن نعلم أن كل انفجار يشتت المادة ويبعثرها دون نظام، ولكن هذا الانفجار الكبير عمل العكس بشكل محفوف بالأسرار؛ إذ عمل على جمع المادة معًا لتشكيل المجرات*). 

*سرعة توسع الكون* 

في ظل هذه الرؤية، من كان يتخيَّل بأن حجم الكون يكبر ويتوسع باستمرار؟ *هل يمكن لعقل بشري أن يتصور بأن السماء كلها تتمدَّد وتتوسع؟* بالتأكيد لا يمكن. ففي النصف الأول من القرن العشرين تم اختراع أجهزة دقيقة قادرة على تحليل الضوء القادم من النجوم البعيدة، وكانت المفاجأة التي أذهلت العالم هي انحراف هذا الضوء نحو اللون الأحمر، ولكن ماذا يعني ذلك؟

إذا نظرنا إلى نجم عبر التلسكوب المكبِّر وقمنا بتحليل الطيف الضوئي الصادر عنه، لدينا ثلاثة احتمالات:

1ـ إذا كانت المسافة التي تفصلنا عن هذا النجم ثابتة نرى ألوان الطيف الضوئي القادم منه كما هي.

2ـ إذا كان النجم يقترب منا فإن الطيف الضوئي في هذه الحالة يعاني انحرافاً نحو اللون الأزرق باتجاه الأمواج القصيرة للضوء، وكأن هذه الأمواج تنضغط.

3ـ إذا كان النجم يبتعد عنا فإن طيفه الضوئي ينحرف نحو اللون الأحمر،باتجاه الأمواج الطويلة للضوء، وكأن هذه الأمواج تتمدد. 

والنتيجة التي حصل عليها علماء الفلك أن معظم المجرات البعيدة عنا تهرب مبتعدة بسرعات كبيرة قد تبلغ آلاف الكيلومترات في الثانية الواحدة! لذلك نجد ضوءها منحرفاً نحو اللون الأحمر. وبعد تطور أجهزة القياس والتحليل وباستخدام برامج الكمبيوتر تم تأكيد هذه الحقيقة العلمية، حتى إننا نجد اليوم أي بحث كوني ينطلق من هذه *الحقيقة اليقينية
*
*كيف جاءت فكرة توسع الكون؟*

لقد بدأ العلماء منذ أقل من مئة سنة يلاحظون أن الضوء القادم إلينا من المجرات البعيدة ينحرف نحو اللون الأحمر، فعندما قام العلماء بتحليل الضوء القادم من مجرة ما، وذلك من خلال جهاز خاص تبيَّن أن الطيف الضوئي ينزاح نحو اللون الأحمر.

فالضوء يتألف من سبعة ألوان رئيسة، أي أن ضوء الشمس وهو نجم كما نعلم، عندما يخترق زجاجة مثلثة تسمى الموشور، يتحلل إلى سبعة ألوان مرئية تبدأ بالأحمر وتنتهي بالبنفجسي. فاللون الأحمر هو ضوء موجته طويلة، أما اللون البنفسجي فهو ضوء موجته قصيرة.

وفي عالم الضوء كلما كان طول الموجة أقصر كلما كانت الأشعة أكثر خطراً، لذلك نسمع بالأشعة الفوق بنفسجية وهي أشعة غير مرئية، وخطيرة ومن رحمة الله بنا أن هيّأ لنا الغلاف الجوي ليمتص كثير من هذه الأشعة القادمة من الشمس.

أما الأشعة تحت الحمراء فهي أشعة غير مرئية أيضاً وقليلة الخطر لأن موجتها طويلة، وهكذا نجد ألوان الطيف الضوئي تتدرج من حيث اللون والخطورة كما في الشكل.

وعندما نحلل ضوء أي نجم يجب أن يبدو على هذه الصورة، أي سبعة ألوان. ولكن الذي حدث أن الطيف الضوئي للمجرات ظهر مختلفاً، أي أن عرض اللون الأحمر أكبر مما هو عليه، وهذه الظاهرة تتكرر مع معظم المجرات.

وهذا يعني أن الطيف الضوئي للمجرة لا ينحرف إلا في حالة واحدة وهي الحركة، ولكن السؤال: إلى أي اتجاه تسير المجرات: هل تتباعد عنا أو تقترب منا؟

بما أن ضوء المجرة ينحرف نحو الأحمر، واللون الأحمر كما قلنا ذو موجة طويلة، فهذا يعني أن الانحراف باتجاه الأمواج الطويلة، أي أن المجرات تبتعد عنا، ولذلك نرى طيفها منحرفاً نحو الأحمر.

السماء مبنية 
بناء الكوني منظم ومعقد ومحكم، وأن في الكون هندسة مبهرة *فالكون يحوي أعمدة*، ويحوي* جسوراً من المجرات*، ويحوي كذلك *خيوطاً عظمى* كل خيط يتألف من *آلاف المجرات* ويمتد لمئات البلايين من السنوات الضوئية،وهذا ما رءيناه في* النسيج الكوني* و هذه النظرية التي اكتشفت في اواخر القرن تعارض ما رمى اليه الفكر القديم على ان *الكون فيه فراغ* وبالتالي جعلت العلماء يقولون عن السماء انهى مبنية.

*
المصطلحات العلميه
*
يأتي العلماء بمصطلحات حول حقائق علمية، ثم لا تلبث هذه الحقائق أن تتغير وتتبدل* وتصبح أكثر وضوحا*ً، ولكن المصطلح العلمي يبقى، وبالتالي نحصل على مجموعة من المصطلحات غير الدقيقة علمياً، وهذا *باعتراف علماء الغرب* أنفسهم،

يستخدم العلماء اليوم مصطلح "*اتساع الكون*" أي أنهم يقررون حقيقة علمية وهي أن الكون يتوسع *Universe Expanding*ولكن الحقيقة عكس ذلك! *فالكون لا يتوسع بأكمله*، بل الذي يتوسع هو المكان بين المجرات، فالمجرات عندما تتباعد بسرعات مذهلة لا يتوسع حجمها، ولا تكبر النجوم فيها، بل هذه المجرات تسير موسِّعة المكان من حولها.

إذن يجب أن نستخدم مصطلحاً جديداً وهو "*اتساع المكان*"، ولكن لو استخدمنا هذا المصطلح لفترة من الزمن سوف تتطور معرفتنا بالكون، وندرك أنه لا يوجد فضاء كما كان يُظن في الماضي! بل إن كل جزء من أجزاء الكون مملوء بالمادة والطاقة، وهذا ما كشفه العلماء حديثاً وقرروه بعد اكتشافهم "*المادة المظلمة*" وذلك منذ سنوات قليلة

من أهم أسرار هذا الانفجار الكبير هي السرعة الحرجة التي وُهِبَت لهذا التوسع الكوني عقب هذا الانفجار. وإلى هذا يشير العالم البريطاني المعروف (*بول ديفز*) عندما يقول: 

(*لقد دلّت الحسابات أن سرعة توسع الكون تسير في مجال حرج للغاية، فلو توسع الكون بشكل أبطأ بقليل جدًّا عن السرعة الحالية لتوجه إلى الانهيار الداخلي بسبب قوة الجاذبية، ولو كانت هذه السرعة أكثر بقليل عن السرعة الحالية لتناثرت مادة الكون وتشتت الكون، ولو كانت سرعة الانفجار تختلف عن السرعة الحالية بمقدار جزء من مليار × مليار جزء لكان هذا كافيًا للإخلال بالتوازن الضروري؛ لذا فالانفجار الكبير ليس انفجارًا اعتياديًّا، بل عملية محسوبة جيدًا من جميع الأوجه وعملية منظمة جدًّا*).

.تقول نظرية الانفجار الكبير بأن الكون نشأ نتيجة انفجار كبير، ونحن نعلم أن كل انفجار يشتت المادة ويبعثرها دون نظام، ولكن هذا الانفجار الكبير عمل العكس بشكل محفوف بالأسرار؛ إذ عمل على جمع المادة معًا لتشكيل المجرات
فهل كلمة انفجار مناسبة لنطلقهى على هذه الحقيقة.

الكون المتسارع

تؤكد الأبحاث الجديدة في الفلك  أن الكون يتوسع وبسرعة أكبر مما نتوقع، وهذا التوسع سيستمر إلى مرحلة لن *يعود الكون قادراً على التوسع بعدها*، لأن هذا التوسع يحتاج إلى طاقة محركة، وطاقة الكون محدودة كما أثبت العلماء ذلك حسب قانون مصونية المادة والطاقة والذي يقضي بأن الطاقة لا تُخلق ولا تفنى إنما تتحول من شكل لآخر. 

ويقول بعض العلماء إن الكون سيتوسع حتى يصل إلى نقطة حرجة ثم يبدأ* بالانطواء على نفسه*

*ثواني بعد الانفجار الكبير  (خلق الكون)*


الأستاذ الدكتور *ستيفن هوكنج*.. الأستاذ بقسم الرياضيات التطبيقية - جامعة كامبردج ببريطانيا

*تأكدت لديه الصورة الصحيحة عن مولد الزمان في قوله "وإذن فإننا واثقون تماما من أن لدينا الصورة الصحيحة علي الأقل بما يرجع وراء إلي ما يقرب من الثانية بعد الانفجار الكبير" "تاريخ موجز للزمان- ص107"
*

وهذه شهادة *ستيفن هوكنج* وأرجو الانتباه إلى الكلمة الأخيرة منها: "ويعني هذا أن الحالة الابتدائية للكون يلزم أن يكون فيها بالضبط نفس الحرارة في كل مكان حتي يمكن تفسير حقيقة أن الخلفية الميكروويفية لها نفس الحرارة في كل اتجاه ننظر إليه كما أن السرعة الابتدائية للتمدد يجب أن يتم اختيارها اختيارا مضبوطا جدا حتي تظل سرعة التمدد قريبة جدا من المعدل الحرج اللازم* لتجنب التقلص ثانية*. ويعني هذا أن الحالة الابتدائية للكون يجب أن تكون قد تم اختيارها بحرص بالغ. حقا لو كان نموذج الانفجار الساخن صحيحا رجوعا إلي بدء الزمان مباشرة - وسيكون من الصعوبة البالغة تفسير السبب في أنه ينبغي أن يبدأ الكون بهذه الطريقة بالضبط إلا بقصد". 
تأمل كلمات *هوكنج يلزم* - بالضبط - اختيارا مضبوطا جدا وأخيرا إلا بقصد.

1-أثبتوا بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن السماء تتسع عن طريق ما يعرف *بالإزاحة الحمراء (Red Shift)* لأطياف المجرات. وأن سرعة ارتداد المجرات يزداد كلما بعدت عنا, حتي أن سرعة أشباه المجرات "*الكوازرات*" تبلغ سرعة ارتدادها حوالي تسعة أعشار سرعة الضوء.. أي قرابة 270.000 كيلو متر في الثانية الواحدة. وإذا كان إثبات أن الكون يتسع (expansion of the universe)يُعد أعظم كشف في القرن العشرين. وبما أن الكون يتسع باستمرار منذ نشأته وحتي الآن فلابد أنه كان في بدايته مضموما
 2- إشعاع الخلفية الميكرويفيةللكون (Cosmic background Radiation)التي تم رصدها من أطراف الكون,والتي لها نفس درجة الحرارة في كل اتجاه ننظر إليه. وهذه الأشعة مصدرها الإنفجار الأعظم. إنها بقايا أصلية تمثل عينة من مادة الرتق بعد أن فُتق مباشرة.
3- الذرات الأول التي تكونت في لحظة الفتق. من الدوتريوم(Deuterium)النظير الثقيل للهيدروجين, لأن هذا العنصر لم يتكون إلا في بداية نشأة الكون. إن الدوتريوم الذي لم يبق منه سوي جزء من 10.000 من الدوتريوم الأصلي والذي لم يتحول إلي الهيدروجين والهليوم يمثل رؤية حقيقية لجزء من مخلفات الإنفجار الأعظم. 
4- حاولوا أن يروا ذلك الإنفجار الأعظم الذي حدث في بداية نشأة الكون عن طريق محاكاة الحدث, فحملوا البروتونات طاقة رهيبة بلغت 100 جيجا الكترون فولت. وعند تصادمها في مصادم مبتكر حديث تضخمت كرة النار الناتجة من التصادم 1000 بليون مرة. 






_صورة لخلفية الإشعاع الكوني كما تم تصويرها_





_ الشكل التالي يبين كيفية تشكل الكون بعد الفتق الكوني الكبير (الانفجار الكوني العظيم )_

النسيج الكوني
_
أضخم عملية حاسوبية على الإطلاق!

_
لقد قام بعض العلماء من بريطانيا وألمانيا وكندا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية منذ فترة قريبة بأضخم عملية حاسوبية لرسم صورة مصغرة للكون، وتم إدخال عشرة آلاف مليون معلومة في* السوبر كمبيوتر*، حول عدد ضخم من المجرات يزيد على 20 مليون مجرة! وعلى الرغم من السرعة الفائقة لهذا الجهاز إلا أنه بقي يعمل في معالجة هذه البيانات مدة 28 يوماً حتى تمكن من رسم صورة مصغرة للكون!!

لقد تم إدخال معلومات عن توسع الكون، وعن سلوك النجوم والتجمعات المجرية، وعن المادة المظلمة في الكون، وكذلك تم إدخال معلومات عن الغاز والغبار الكوني، بهدف تقليد الكون في توسعه، وتحديد الطرق التي تسلكها المجرات والنجوم. 

وقد قال *البروفسور Carlos Frenk * من جامعة *درهام ببريطانيا ومدير هذا البرنامج *[17]:
إنه أعظم شيء قمنا به حتى الآن، ربما يكون الأكبر على الإطلاق في الفيزياء الحاسوبية. إننا وللمرة الأولى نملك نسخة طبق الأصل عن الكون، والتي تبدو تماماً كالكون الحقيقي، ولذلك يمكننا وللمرة الأولى أن نبدأ التجارب على الكون





إذا نظرنا إلى السماء فسوف نرى عدداً ضخماً من المجرات، هذه المجرات لا تنتشر عشوائياً، إنما هنالك *قوى شديدة تربطها بإحكام*
*
من أين جاءت هذه التسمية؟
*
إن مصطلح «*النسيج الكوني*» هو مصطلح حديث جداً، وقد أطلقه العلماء للتعبير عن *بنية الكون* لأنهم رأوا المجرات تصطف على *خيوط دقيقة*. فلو تأملنا أي خيط كوني سوف نجده خيطاً دقيقاً جداً بالمقاييس الكونية، فإذا علمنا بأن النجم الواحد يمتد في الفضاء لمسافة تساوي عدة ثوان ضوئية، فإن الخيط الكوني يمتد لعدة بلايين من السنوات الضوئية!

ولو قمنا مثلاً بتصغير خيط كوني حتى يصبح قطره ميليمتراً واحداً فإن طول هذا الخيط سيبلغ عدة مئات من الأمتار!! فتأمل دقة هذا الخيط الكوني، فهو رفيع جداً وطويل جداً، وعلى الرغم من ذلك نجده محكماً ومشدوداً بقوى كونية عظيمة. والسؤال: ألا يدل هذا على عظمة هذه الخيوط ودقة صنعها وإتقانها؟ ومن هنا ربما ندرك لماذا أقسم الله بها في كتابه المجيد




صورة النسيج الكوني كما رآها العلماء، كل خيط من خيوط هذا النسيج يحوي آلاف المجرات، ويمتد لبلايين السنوات الضوئية

تعابير للعلماء
*إن العلماء اليوم لا يشكّون أبداً في وجود هذا النسيج*، بل إنهم بدأوا يبحثون عن الكيفية التي تمت بواسطتها نسج هذه الخيوط الكونية العظمى. 
صدر مؤخراً بحث لعدد من كبار الباحثين الغربيين يتساءلون فيه عن الكيفية التي تم بواسطتها حبك الخيوط في النسيج الكوني!!! وقد وجدتهم يستعملون كلمة *weave*وهي تعني (حبك) [18 

إن العلماء اليوم يرون طرقاً وجسوراً كونية تربط هذه الخيوط وتشدَها بإحكام، ومن هؤلاء العلماء الدكتور «بول ميلر» الذي يؤكد أن هنالك طرقاً للنجوم تسير عليها وتتدفق وتلتقي وتجتمع لتشكل المجرات، كما أنه يتحدث عن خيوط filaments وعن عقد nodesوعن نسيج web، أليست كلمة (الحُبُك) تتضمن هذه المعاني جميعاً؟! 

يقول العالم *بول ميلر *أحد كبار علماء الفلك مؤكداً رؤيته لهذا النسيج [15]: 

"إننا لا نكاد نشك بأننا وللمرة الأولى نرى هنا خيطاً كونياً صغيراً في الكون المبكر".

وتأمل معي كيف يستخدم هذا العالم كلمة (نرى) للدلالة على أنه يرى فعلاً خيطاً من خيوط النسيج الكوني. ويؤكد أيضاً أنها المرة الأولى التي يرى فيها البشر خيوط هذا النسيج.




إن العلماء قد وجدوا أن المجرات تصطف على خيوط محكمة، وكل خيط يتألف بدوره من مجموعة من الخيوط المحبوكة، وكأننا أمام شبكة نسيجية معقدة، ولكن قوام هذه الشبكة هو المجرات والنجوم والغبار الكوني.

نتائج البحث

- إن النسيج العادي يتألف من خيوط مشدودة بإحكام، وهنالك قوى شدّ بين هذه الخيوط، والنسيج الكوني يتألف من خيوط دقيقة أيضاً يسميها العلماءFilaments  ، ولكن مادة هذه الخيوط هي المجرات، وهنالك قوى تجاذب كوني عظيمة تربط بين هذه الخيوط، بل إن العلماء يتحدثون عن "عقد knots" تلتقي فيها خيوط النسيج الكوني حيث تشكل تجمعات ضخمة من المجرات وتظهر في الصور على شكل نقاط شديدة الإضاءة.

- *يتحدث علماء الفلك اليوم عن ضخامة هذا النسيج وعن قوته وإتقان صنعه، ويعتبرونه شيئاً عظيماً جداً، بل إن اكتشاف البنية النسيجية للكون يعد من الاكتشافات العظيمة في العصر الحديث،* 

- من خلال المعلومات التي قدمها هذا البحث عن تاريخ تطور المعرفة الإنسانية بالكون، وتأكيد علماء الفلك بأنها المرة الأولى التي يتعرفون فيها إلى النسيج الكوني
نظرة الناس إلى الكون في الماضي

خلال آلاف السنوات كان الاعتقاد السائد عند الناس عن الكون أنه كروي وأن الأرض هي مركز هذا الكون. وأن الكون يدور من حولها. وقد وضع أرسطو مخططاً اعتبر أن الأرض هي المركز، والكواكب والشمس والقمر والنجوم تدور حولها.

وفي عام 1917 قام ألبرت آينشتاين بوضع نموذج للكون متوافق مع نظريته النسبية وكان نموذجه معتمداً على الشكل الكروي. وقرّر بأن الكون ثابت منذ أن وُجد ولا يزال كذلك وسيبقى على ما هو عليه، ومن أجل تحقيق هذا الهدف وضع ثابتاً كونياً سمّاه ثابت آينشتاين.

ولكن الأمر انقلب رأساً على عقب عندما جاء العالم هابل بعد ذلك وأثبت بالتجربة أن المجرات تتباعد عنا بسرعات كبيرة، مما يؤكد أن الكون كان في الماضي أصغر مما هو عليه الآن. وعندها اعترف آينشتاين بأنه أخطأ خطأً شنيعاً باعتباره الكون ثابتاً، ثم عاد وصرّح بأن الكون يتوسّع (1).

كما يؤكد جميع العلماء أن نظرية الكون اللانهائي (الأبدي) لم يعد لها وجود اليوم، بعد اكتشاف العلماء توسع الكون، وتطوره. ولكن السؤال الذي بقي يشغل بال الفلكيين: كيف كان شكل الكون في الماضي واليوم وإلى أين يذهب؟ 

ما رأي علماء القرن 21 ؟

يؤكد معظم العلماء حقيقة أن الكون مسطح ويشبه الورقة! وهاهم علماء وكالة "*ناسا*" الأمريكية للفضاء يؤكدون وبالحرف الواحد (2):
*
"The most widely accepted theory predicts that the density of the Universe is very close to the critical density, and that the shape of the Universe should be flat, like a sheet of paper.*"

*وهذا يعني*:

"*إن النظرية الأكثر والأوسع قبولاً تتوقع بأن كثافة الكون قريبة جداً من الكثافة الحرجة، وأن شكل الكون ينبغي أن يكون منبسطاً، مثل صفيحة من الورق*".

ما هو مصير الكون

يخبرنا العلماء بأن للكون كثافة محددة ولكنها مجهولة بسبب اكتشاف العلماء للمادة المظلمة التي لا تُرى، والمعتقد أنها قريبة للكثافة الحرجة والتي يحددها معظم العلماء ببضع أجزاء من الألف بليون بليون بليون جزء من الغرام وذلك لكل سنتمتر مكعب من حجم الكون المرئي. هذا إذا اعتبرنا أن نصف قطر الكون المرئي هو ثلاث مئة ألف بليون بليون كيلو متر (3).

إن كثافة الكون الفعلية لا تزال مجهولة حتى الآن، ولذلك يمكن أن يكون للمادة المظلمة والطاقة المظلمة دور في حسم هذه المسألة (4).

لقد ظهرت حديثاً نظريات تؤكد أن الكون سيُطوى كما تُطوى الورقة (5)، والأشكال التي يتخيلها العلماء اليوم للكون، هي أشكال مسطحة وتشبه الورق!!





مثل هذا الرسم الأشكال المحتملة للكون كما يراها العلماء اليوم، وجميعها أشكال مسطحة أو منحنية تشبه الورقة المطوية

من الأدلة على صحة نظرية الضربة الكونية الكبرى(Big bang)لنشأة الكون : 

1.  حركة التباعد المجرية الظاهرة فقد أعلن العالم عالم الفلك الأمريكي المشهور *هابل* عام 1929 بأن المجرات تبتعد بسرعة عنا في جميع الاتجاهات و تخضع لعلاقة طردية ( استطرادية ) مباشرة بين المسافة و الزحزحة الطيفية نحو الأحمر و استنتج وفقاً لظاهرة دوبلر  .أن الكون يتمدد ولقد تمكن هابل في عام 1930من إيجاد هذه العلاقة و سميت باسمه وهي تنص بأن" سرعة ابتعاد المجرات الخارجية تتناسب طردياً مع بعدها عنا" وتفسير قانون هابل هو أن الأجرام السماوية في الكون تبتعد بسرعة عنا في جميع الاتجاهات، أي أن الكون في حالة تمدد أينما كان موقعنا في الكون، وإذا عُدنا بهذا الاتساع الكوني الراهن إلى الوراء مع الزمن فإن كافة ما في الكون من صور المادة والطاقة والمكان والزمان لابد أن تلتقي في جرم واحد‏,‏ متناه في ضآلة الحجم.

2.  * اكتشاف الخلفية الإشعاعية للكون المدرك*‏:‏
وقد اكتشفها بمحض المصادفة باحثان بمختبرات شركة بل للتليفونات بمدينة *نيوجرسي* هما* أرنو أ‏.‏بنزياس(ArnoA.Penzias)‏وزميله روبرت و‏.‏ ويلسون (RobertW.Wilson)‏في سنة‏1965‏ *م على هيئة إشارات راديوية منتظمة وسوية الخواص‏,‏ قادمة من كافة الاتجاهات في السماء‏,‏ وفي كل الأوقات دون أدني توقف أو تغير‏,‏ ولم يتمكنوا من تفسير تلك الإشارات الراديوية‏,‏ المنتظمة‏,‏ السوية الخواص إلا بأنها بقية للإشعاع الذي نتج عن عملية الانفجار الكوني العظيم‏,‏ وقد قدرت درجة حرارة تلك البقية الإشعاعية بحوالي ثلاث درجات مطلقة‏(‏ أي ثلاث درجات فوق الصفر المطلق الذي يساوي ـ‏273‏ درجة مئوية‏)‏.

وفي نفس الوقت كانت مجموعة من الباحثين العلميين في جامعة *برنستونتتوقع *حتمية وجود بقية للإشعاع الناتج عن عملية الانفجار الكوني الكبير‏,‏ وإمكانية العثور على تلك البقية الإشعاعية بواسطة التليسكوبات الراديوية‏,‏ وذلك بناء على الاستنتاج الصحيح بأن الإشعاع الذي نتج عن عملية الانفجار تلك قد صاحب عملية التوسع الكوني‏,‏ وانتشر بانتظام وسوية عبر كل من المكان والزمان في فسحة الكون‏,‏ ومن ثم فإن بقاياه المنتشرة إلى أطراف الجزء المدرك من الكون لابد أن تكون سوية الخواص‏,‏ ومتساوية القيمة في كل الاتجاهات‏,‏ ومستمرة ومتصلة بلا أدني انقطاع‏,‏ وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن هذا الإشعاع الكوني لابد أن يكون له طيف مماثل لطيف الجسم المعتم‏,‏ بمعني أن كمية الطاقة الناتجة عنه في مختلف الموجات يمكن وصفها بدرجة حرارة ذات قيمة محددة‏,‏ وأن هذه الحرارة التي كانت تقدر ببلايين البلايين من الدرجات المطلقة عند لحظة الانفجار الكوني لابد أن تكون قد بردت عبر عمر الكون المقدر بعشرة بلايين من السنين على الأقل‏,‏ إلى بضع درجات قليلة فوق الصفر المطلق‏.‏ وانطلاقا من تلك الملاحظات الفلكية والنظرية كان في اكتشاف الخلفية الإشعاعية للكون دعم عظيم لنظرية الانفجار الكوني‏,‏ وقضاء مبرم على نظرية ثبات الكون واستقراره التي اتخذت لتكون لنفي الخلق‏,‏ وإنكار الخالق‏(‏ سبحانه وتعالى‏)‏ منذ مطلع القرن العشرين‏.‏

ولم تكن مجموعة جامعة *برنستونبقيادة كل من روبرت دايك(RobertDicke),‏ ب‏.‏ج‏.‏ إ‏.‏ بيبلز(P.J.E.Peebles)،‏ ديفيد رول(DavidRoll)‏وديفيد ولكنسون (DavidWilkinson)‏هي أول من توقع وجود الخلفية الاشعاعية للكون‏,‏ فقد سبقهم إلى توقع ذلك كل من رالف ألفر ‏(RalphAlpher)‏ وروبرت هيرمان (RobertHerman)‏ في سنة‏1948‏ م وجورج جامو
(GeogeGamow)‏في سنة‏1953‏ مولكن* استنتاجاتهم أهملت ولم تتابع بشيء من الاهتمام العلمي فطويت في عالم النسيان‏.

3. * تصوير الدخان الكوني على أطراف الجزء المدرك من الكون*‏:‏
في سنة‏1989‏ م أرسلت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا (NASA)‏مركبة فضائية باسم مستكشف الخلفية الكونية أو‏(‏كوبي‏CosmicBackgroundExplorerأو COBE)‏ وذلك لدراسة الخلفية الإشعاعية للكون من ارتفاع يبلغ ستمائة كيلو متر حول الأرض‏,‏ وقد قاست تلك المركبة درجة الخلفية الإشعاعية للكون وقدرتها بأقل قليلا من ثلاث درجات مطلقة‏(‏ أي بحوالي‏2,735+0,06‏ من الدرجات المطلقة‏)‏ وقد أثبتت هذه الدراسة تجانس مادة الكون وتساويها التام في الخواص قبل الانفجار وبعده أي من اللحظة الأولى لعملية الانفجار الكوني العظيم‏,‏ وانتشار الإشعاع في كل من المكان والزمان مع احتمال وجود أماكن تركزت فيها المادة الخفية التي تعرف باسم المادة الداكنة (DarkMatter)‏بعد ذلك





_*هذه صورة لبقايا الغبار الكوني الذي تم تصويره عام 1995بواسطة تلسكوب هابل*_ .

 كذلك قامت تلك المركبة الفضائية بتصوير بقايا الدخان الكوني الناتج عن عملية الانفجار العظيم على أطراف الجزء المدرك من الكون‏(‏ على بعد عشرة مليارات من السنين الضوئية‏),‏ وأثبتت أنها حالة دخانية معتمة سادت الكون قبل خلق السماوات والأرض‏,‏ 

وكان في اكتشاف هذا الدخان الكوني ما يدعم نظرية الانفجار الكوني العظيم‏.

4.    عملية الاندماج النووي وتأصل العناصر‏:‏تتم عملية الاندماج النووي في داخل الشمس وفي داخل جميع نجوم السماء بين نوى ذرات الإيدروجين لتكوين نوى ذرات أثقل بالتدريج وتنطلق الطاقة،‏ وقد أدت هذه الملاحظة إلى الاستنتاج الصحيح بتأصيل العناصر بمعني أن جميع العناصر المعروفة لنا والتي يبلغ عددها أكثر من مائة عنصر قد تخلقت كلها في الأصل من غاز الإيدروجين بعملية الاندماج النووي‏,‏ فإذا تحول لب النجم المستعر إلى حديد انفجر النجم وتناثرت أشلاؤه في صفحة السماء حيث يمكن لنوى الحديد تلقي اللبنات الأساسية للمادة من صفحة السماء فتتخلق العناصر الأعلى في وزنها الذري من الحديد وقد جمعت هذه الملاحظات الدقيقة من جزيئات الجسيمات الأولية للمادة وعلم الكون‏ وأيدت نظرية الانفجار العظيم التي بدأت بتخلق المادة وأضدادها مع اتساع الكون‏ وتخلق كل من المكان والزمان‏‏ ثم تخلق نوى كل من الإيدروجين والهيليوم والليثيوم‏ ثم تخلق بقية العناصر المعروفة لنا‏ ولذا يعتقد الفلكيون في أن تخلق تلك العناصر قد تم على مرحلتين‏ نتج في المرحلة الأولى منهما العناصر الخفيفة‏ وفي المرحلة الثانية العناصر الثقيلة‏ والتدرج في تخليق العناصر المختلفة بعملية الاندماج النووي في داخل النجوم أو أثناء انفجارها على هيئة فوق المستعرات هو صورة مبسطة لعملية الخلق الأول يدعم نظرية الانفجار العظيم ويعين الإنسان على فهم آلياتها‏,‏ والحسابات النظرية لتخليق العناصر بعملية الاندماج النووي تدعمها التجارب المختبرية على معدلات تفاعل الجسيمات الأولية للمادة مع نوى بعض العناصر‏,‏ وقد بدأ هذه الحسابات هانز بيته‏ (HansBethe) 

*تمدد الكون واكتشاف الانفجار الكبير* : 

كانت الأعوام التي تلت 1920هامة في تطور علم الفلك الحديث، ففي عام 1922 كشف الفيزيائي الروسي ألكسندر فريدمان حسابات بين فيها أن تركيب الكون ليس ساكناً . حتى أن أصغر اندفاع فيه ربما كان كافياً ليسبب تمدد التركيب بأكمله أو لتقلصه وذلك طبقاً لنظرية أينشتاين في النسبية .

وكان جروج لوميتر أول من أدرك أهمية الأعمال التي كان فريدمان يقوم بها وبناء على تلك الحسابات أعلن الفلكي البلجيكي لوميتر أن للكون بداية، وأنه في تمدد متواصل، وصرح أيضاً أن معدل الإشعاع يمكن استخدامه كمقياس عقب حدوث ذلك الشيء . 

لم تحض التأملات النظرية لهذين العالمين في تلك الفترة باهتمام يذكر، غير أنالأدلة التي نتجت عن الملاحظات العلمية في عام 1929كان لها وقع الصاعقة في دنيا العلم، ففي ذلك العام توصل الفكي الأمريكي الذي يعمل في مرصد جبل ويلسون في كاليفورنيا إلى واحد من أعظم الاكتشافات في تاريخ علم الفلك . 

فمن رصد لعدد من النجوم من خلال تلسكوبه العملاق اكتشف أن ضوءها كان منحرفاً نحو الطرف الأحمر من الطيف وبشكل حاسم، وأن ذلك الانحراف كان مرتبطاً مباشرة مع بعد النجوم عن الأرض، وهذا الاكتشاف هز قواعد المفهوم الذي كان شائعاً للكون . 

وفق القوانين الفيزيائية المميّزة إن أطياف الحزم الضوئية المسافرة نحو نقطة الرصد تميل نحو الطرف البنفسجي من الطيف، بينما أطياف حزم الضوء المسافرة بعيداً عن نقطة الرصد تميل نحو الأحمر، تماماً مثل صوت صفارة القطار أثناء حركته بعيداً عن الرصد فإن ذلك الصوت يكون خشناً غليظاً أما إذا كان القطار مقترباً فإن الصوت المسموع يكون حاداً ورفيعاً . 

و قد أظهرت أرصاد هابل وفق هذا المبدأ أن الأجرام السماوية تتحرك بعيداً عنا، وبعد فترة وجيزة توصل هابل إلى اكتشاف آخر مهم، وهو أن النجوم لم تكن تتباعد عن الأرض بل كانت تتباعد عن بعضها البعض أيضاً، والاستنتاج الوحيد لتلك الظاهرة هو أن كل شيء في الكون يتحرك بعيداً عن كل شيء فيه، وبالتالي فالكون يتمدد بانتظام وتؤدة .
و جد هابل دليلاً رصدياً لشيء ما كان جورج لوميتر تنبأ به قبل فترة قصيرة من الزمن، وأحد أعظم عقول عصرنا كان قد ميز ذلك الأمر قبل خمس عشرة سنة بعده، ففي عام 1915 استنتج العالم ألبرت أنشتاين أن الكون لا يمكن أن يكون ساكناً لأن حساباته المبنية على نظريته المكتشفة حديثاً وهي النسبية تشير إلى ذلك …

( وهكذا تحققت استنتاجات فريدمان ولوميتر) ولقد صدم أنيشتاين ذاته باكتشافاته فأضاف ثابتاً كونياً لمعادلاته لكي يجعل إجاباتها الناتجة عنها صحيحة، لأن الفلكيين أكدوا له أن الكون ثابت وأنه لا توجد طريقة أخرى لجعل معادلاته تتطابق مع مثل ذلك النموذج، وبعد سنوات اعترف أنيشتاين أن ذلك الثابت الكوني الذي أضافه كان أكبر خطأ ارتكبه في أعماله . 
صورة لأدوين هابل أمام تلسكوبه 

لقد قاد اكتشاف هابل لحقيقة الكون المتمدد لانبثاق نموذج آخر كان ضرورياً لكي لا يكون هناك عبث، ولكي يجعل نتائج معادلاته صحيحة، فإذا كان الكون يتضخم ويكبر مع مرور الوقت فهذا يعني أن العودة إلى الخلف تقودنا نحو كون أصغر، ثم إذا عدنا إلى الخلف أكثر ( لمدى بعيد )، فإن كل شيء سوف ينكمش ويتقارب نحو نقطة واحدة، والنتيجة الممكن التوصل إليها من ذلك هو أنه في وقت ما كانت كل مادة الكون مضغوطة في* كتلة نقطية واحدة* لها حجم صفر بسبب قوة النقطية ذات الحجم الصفر، وهذا الانفجار الذي وقع سمي بالانفجار الكبير . 

توجد حقيقة أخرى مهمة تكشفها نظرية الانفجار الكبير، فلكي نقول أن شيئاً ما له حجم صفر فهذا يكافئ القول بأنه لم يكن هناك شيء، وأن كل الكون خلق من ذلك اللاشيء، والأكثر من ذلك أن للكون بداية وهذا عكس ما ذهبت إليه المادية من أن الكون لا أول له ولا آخر . 

فرضية الحالة الثابتة : 

سرعان ما اكتسبت نظرية الانفجار الكبير قبولاً واسعاً في الأوساط العلمية بسبب الدليل الواضح القاطع لها، ومع ذلك فإن الفلكيين الذين فضوا المادية وتشيعوا لفكرة الكون اللامتناهي والتي يبدو أن المادية تقر بها، صاروا يحملون على الانفجار الكبير ويناضلون ضدها ليدعموا العقيدة الأساسية لمذهبهم الفكرية ( الإيديولوجية ) .

و السبب أوضحه الفلكي الإنكليزي *آرثر أدينغتون* الذي قال : " فلسفياً : إن فكرة البداية المفاجئة ( المكتشفة ) في النظام الحالي للطبيعة هي بغيضة لي " 

فلكي آخر عارض نظرية الانفجار الكبير هو *فريد هويل*، ففي منتصف القرن العشرين أتى هذا الفلكي ينموذج جديد ودعاه بالحالة الثابتة، وكان امتداداً لفكرة المتضمن أن الكون يتمدد، فافترض هويل وفق هذا النموذج أن الكون كان لامتناه في البعد والزمن، وأثناء التمدد تنبثق فيه مادة جديدة باستمرار من تلقاء نفسها بكمية مضبوطة تجعل الكون في حالة ثابتة . وواضح أن هدفه كان دعم عقيدة وجود المادة في زمن لامتناه والتي هي أساس فلسفة الماديين، وهذه النظرية كانت على خلاف كلي مع نظرية الانفجار الكبير، والتي تدافع عن أن للكون بداية، والذين دعموا نظرية هويل في ثبات الحالة ظلوا يعارضون بصلابة الانفجار الكبير لسنوات عديدة، ومع ذلك فالعلم كان يعمل ضدهم . 

انتصار الانفجار الكبير : 

في عام 1948 طور العالم *جورج كاموف* حسابات جورج لوميتر عدة مراحل لأمام وتوصل إلى فكرة جديدة تتعلق بالانفجار الكبير، مفادها أنه إذا كان الكون قد تشكل فجأة فإن الانفجار كان عظيماً ويفترض أن تكون هناك كمية قليلة محددة من الإشعاع تخلفت عن هذا الانفجار والأكثر من ذلك يجب أن يكون متجانساً عبر الكون كله . 

خلال عقدين من الزمن كان هناك برهان رصدي قريب لحدس عاموف، ففي عام 1965 قام باحثان هما آرنوبنزياس وروبرت ويلسون بإجراء تجربة تتعلق بالاتصال اللاسلكي وبالصدفة عثر على نوع من الإشعاع لم يلاحظه أحد قبل ذلك وحتى الآن، وسمي ذلك بالإشعاع الخلفي الكوني، وهو لا يشبه أي شيء ويأتي من كل مكان من الكون وتلك صفة غريبة لا طبيعية، فهو لم يكن موجوداً في مكان محدد. 

و بدلاً من ذلك كان متوزعاً بالتساوي في كل مكان، وعرف فيما بعد أن ذلك الإشعاع هو صدى الانفجار الكبير، والذي مازال يتردد منذ اللحظات الأولى لذلك الانفجار الكبير . 

و بحث غاموف عن تردد ذلك الإشعاع فوجد أنه قريب وله القمية نفسها التي تنبأ بها العلماء، ومنح بنزياس وويلسون جائزة نوبل لاكتشافهم هذا . 

في عام 1989 أرسل جورج سموت وفريق عمله في ناسا تابعاً اصطناعياً للفضاء، وسموه مستكشف الإشعاع الخلفي الكوني (cobe)وكانت ثمانية دقائق كافية للتأكد من النتائج التي توصل إليها ك لمن بنزياس وويلسون، وتلك النتائج النهائية الحاسمة قررت وجود شيء ما له شكل كثيف وساخن بقي من الانفجار الذي أتى منه الكون إلى الوجود، وقد قرر العلماء أن ذلك التابع استطاع التقاط وأسر بقايا الانفجار الكبير بنجاح . 
و إلى جانب نظرية الانفجار الكبير فثمة دليل آخر مهم يتمثل في كمية غازي الهيدروجين والهليوم في الكون . فقد أشارت الأرصاد أن مزج هذين العنصرين في الكون أتى مطابقاً للحسابات النظرية لما يمكن أن يكون قد بقي منهما بعد الانفجار الكبير، مما أدى لدق إسفين قي قلب نظرية الحالة الثابتة، لأن إذا كان الكون موجوداً وخالداً ولم يكن له بداية فمعنى ذلك أن كل غاز الهيدروجين يجب أن يكون قد احترق وتحول إلى غاز الهليوم . 

و بفضل جميع هذه الأدلة كسبت *نظرية الانفجار الكبير القبول شبه الكامل* من قبل الأوساط العلمية . وفي مقالة صدرت في عام ( 1994) في مجلة ( الأمريكية العلمية ) ذكر أن نموذج *الانفجار الكبير هو الوحيد القادر على تعليل تمدد الكون بانتظام*، كما أنه يفسر النتائج المشاهدة .
كان دفاع (دنيس سياما) عن نظرية الحالة الثابتة طويلاً مؤيداً في ذلك فريد هويل لكنه عندما واجه دليل الانفجار الكبير وصف ذلك المأزق بقوله : " *في البداية كان لي موقف مع هويل لكن عندما بدأ الدليل بالتعاظم كان يجب عليّ أن أقبل بأن المباراة انتهت وأن نظرية الحالة الثابتة يجب أن تلغي* " 5

*من الذي خلق الكون من لا شيء* : 

بانتصار الانفجار الكبير فإن دعوى الكون اللامتناهي الذي يشكل أساس *العقيدة المادية* أصبحت في مهب الريح، لكن الماديين أثاروا سؤالين اثنين وكانا غير ملائمين وهما ماذا كان يوجد قبل الانفجار الكبير ؟ وما هي القوة التي سببت الانفجار الأعظم الذي وقع في الكون ولم تكن موجودة قبلاً؟ 

ماديون آخرون مثل *آرثر أدنيغتون* أدركوا أن الإجابات على مثل تلك الأسئلة تشير إلى وجود خالق أسمى وهم لا يحبون ذلك . وقد علق الفيلسوف الملحد (* أنطوني فلو*) على تلك النقطة بقوله : 

" *الاعتراض جيد للروح وهذا قول مشهور لذلك سأبدأ بالاعتراف بأنه على الملحد مهما كانت طبقته أن يرتبك من هذا التوافق العلمي الكوني المعاصر، لأنه على ما يبدو أن علماء الكون اليوم يقدمون برهاناً علمياً لما ناضل من أجله ( السيرتوماس ) ولم يستطع البرهان عليه فلسفياً، وبالتحديد الاسمى هو أن للكون بداية، وطالماً أن الفكرية مريحة في عدم وجود بداية أو نهاية للكون . 

فيبقى هذا الأمر بشكله الوحشي أسهل للمناقشة، ومهما كانت مظاهر الأساسية فيجب قبولها على أنها قمة التفسيرات، ومع اعتقادي بأن فكرة أن للكون بداية ستبقى صحيحة مع ذلك فهي ليست سهلة ولا مريحة، ونحن بالتأكيد سنحافظ على موقفنا في مواجهة قصة الانفجار الكبير *" 6

كثيرون هم العلماء الذين لا يجبرون أنفسهم على أن يقبلوا وجود خالق له قدرة لا نهائية فمثلاً عالم الفيزياء الفلكي الأمريكي (*هيوج روس* ) يفترض وجود خالق للكون، وهذا الخالق هو فوق كل الأبعاد الفيزيائية وهنا يقول (*روس *) مايلي : 

"* بالتعريف : الزمن هو البعد الذي تحدث فيه ظواهر السبب والتأثير، وأنه بدون زمن لا يوجد سبب وتأثير، وإذا كانت بداية الكون كما تقول نظرية الفضاء والزمن عندئذ يكون سبب الكون هو كينونة عملت في بعد زمني مستقل تماماً ويسبق وجود هذا البعد الزمني للكون .. وهذا يخبرنا بأن بالخالق متعال وخلف نطاق الخبرة والمعرفة، ويعمل من خلف الحدود البعيدة للكون، كما يخبرنا أن الله ليس هو الكون ذاته ولا هو محتوى ضمن الكون* "

وماذا نستنتج من كل هذه الشواهد والمعلومات العلمية ؟ 

يشرح (*بول ديفز*) النتيجة الحتمية لهذه الدلائل والتي لا تقبل النقاش فيقول: 

( *من الصعب جدًّا إنكار أن قوة عاقلة ومدركة قامت بإنشاء هذا الكون المستندة إلى حسابات حساسة جدًّا... إن التغييرات الرقمية الحساسة جدًّا والموجودة في أسس الموازنات في الكون دليل قوي جدًّا على وجود تصميم على نطاق الكون*). 

أما العالم الفيزيائي المشهور (*ستيفن هوفكن*) فهو يتناول في كتابه (التاريخ المختصر للزمن) الدقة المذهلة الموجودة لسرعة توسع الكون في الثانية الأولى الحرجة من الانفجار الكبير، فيقول: 

(*إن سرعة توسع الكون سرعة حرجة جدًّا إلى درجة أنها لو كانت في الثانية الأولى من الانفجار أقل من جزء واحد من مليون × مليار جزء لانهار الكون حول نفسه قبل أن يصل إلى وضعه الحالي*). 

إذن هذا هو مبلغ الدقة المذهلة في تنظيم هذا الانفجار الكبير وفي تصميم سرعته. 

والنتيجة الحتمية التي يصل إليها عالم الفلك الأمريكي (*جورج كرنشتاين*) في كتابه (الكون التكافلي Symbiotic Universe) هي: 

(كلما دقَّقنا الأدلة واجهتنا على الدوام الحقيقة نفسها، وهي أن هناك قوة عاقلة فوق الطبيعة تدخلت في نشوء الكون).
ملاحظة:
من الواضح والمؤكد أن الانفجار الكبير تعني أن خلق الكون كان من لاشيء، وهذا بالتأكيد دليل الخلق المقصود، ومع الأخذ بالحسبان هذه الحقيقة فإن بعض الفلكيين الماديين والفيزيائيين حاول تقديم تفسيرات بديلة ليعارضها، وقد صيغ قول عن نظرية الحالة الثابتة ليدل على صلابتها وتماسكها، وكان ذلك من قبل هؤلاء الذين لم يكونوا مرتاحين لفكرة الخلق من العدم، وهذا القول يتضمن كل الأدلة المناقضة وذلك في محاولة لدعم فلسفتهم المادية .

هذا لا شيء لكنه محاولة واهنة غير مجدية كي يجعلوا حقيقة الانفجار الكبير تتلاءم مع أفكارهم حول الكون اللانهائية والتي تمر عبر الدورة نفسها .
و هذا ماراح به الكاتب ( *وليام كرايج *) مؤلف كتاب "* الانفجار الكبير، الإيمان والإلحاد *" (The big bang:Theism and Atheism).

الهوامش

[15] Palle Møller, Johan Fynbo, Bjarne Thomsen,  A Glimpse of the Very Early Universal Web, European Southern Observatory, 18 May 2001.
[18] J. Richard Bo​(1) انظر مقالة حول شكل الكون على الرابط:

http://www.mathaware.org/mam/05/shape.of.universe.html#6

(2) مقالة حول أصل الكون على موقع ناسا:

http://imagine.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/ask_astro/cosmology.html

(3) انظر مقالة حول الكثافة الحرجة للكون على الرابط:

http://hypertextbook.com/facts/2000/ChristinaCheng.shtml

(4) انظر مقالة حول المادة المظلمة على الرابط:

http://www.jyi.org/volumes/volume5/issue9/features/cull.html

(5) انظر كتاب بعنوان: "شكل الفضاء":

Weeks, Jeffrey R., The Shape of Space, Marcel Dekker, 2002.

المراجع

http://www.jwst.nasa.gov/science/shape.html

http://imagine.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/features/exhibit/map_shape.html

http://imagine.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/features/news/12feb03.html

http://imagine.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/features/exhibit/map_exhibit.html

http://www.mathaware.org/mam/05/shape.of.universe.html

http://dgleahy.com/dgl/p26.htm

المراجع الأجنبية

فيما يلي أهم المقالات والأبحاث الكونية الصادرة حديثاً والتي تناولت الاكتشافات العلمية المتعلقة بالبناء الكوني والنسيج الكوني والدخان الكوني والمادة المظلمة حياة النجوم وتطور الكون ونشوئه ومراحل خلق النجوم والمجرات:
1- مقالة بعنوان (لمحة عن النسيج الكوني) لثلاثة من علماء الغرب الأكثر شهرة في هذا المجال وهم: عالم الفلك بول ميلر من معهد الفيزياء الفلكية بألمانيا وجون فينبو من نفس المعهد، وبارن تومسون من معهد الفيزياء والفلك بالدانمارك، على موقع المرصد الأوروبي الجنوبي بألمانيا على الرابط: http://www.eso.org/outreach/press-re.../pr-11-01.html
2- خبر علمي بعنوان: "كيف تشكل البناء الكوني" جائزة كارفورد لعام 2005 والصادرة عن الأكاديمية السويدية الملكية للعلوم، والمقالة هي للباحثين الثلاثة: جيمس كان وجيمس بيبلس من جامعة برينستون الأمريكية، ومارتين ريز من معهد الفلك في جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية. هذه المقالة متوفرة على الرابط: 
http://www.kva.se/KVA_Root/files/new...foord05eng.asp
3- مقالة بعنوان: "متى تشكلت الأبنية الكونية الأولى": على موقع وكالة ناسا للفضاء على الرابط:
http://map.gsfc.nasa.gov/m_uni/uni_101firstobj.html
4- مقالة بعنوان: "الانفجار الكبير تكلّم مثل همهمة عميقة" على الرابط:
http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn4320
5- انظر مقالة بعنوان: "الكون بدأ بفحيح وليس انفجار" على الرابط:
http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn5092
6- مقالة بعنوان: "سماع بكاء ولادة الكون" على أخبار BBC في خبر منشور بتاريخ 23-6-2004 والرابط هو:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3832711.stm
7- انظر مقالة بعنوان "المادة المظلمة في قلب المجرّات" على موقع الكون اليوم: 
http://www.universetoday.com/am/publ...centrated.html
8- مقالة بعنوان: "كيف يتم حبك الخيوط في النسيج الكوني" How Filaments are Woven into the Cosmic Web متوفرة على الرابط: http://arxiv.org/abs/astro-ph/9512141
9- مقالة بعنوان: "الانفجارات النجمية الدخانية تحل سرّاً عمره 10 بليون سنة" متوفرة على الرابط:
http://outreach.jach.hawaii.edu/pressroom/2003_casa/
10- انظر مقالة بعنوان: The Explosive Origin of Dust! على الرابط:
http://www.astro.cf.ac.uk/groups/cosmo/SNe/sne.html
11- مقالة حول "اكتشاف الدخان الكوني" على الرابط: 
http://gwest.gats-inc.com/research/d...dust_page.html


----------



## mery (19 أكتوبر 2006)

انا كتبت كثير كثير وعرفه اني اضفت حجات كثير بس المواضيع مترابطه

اتمنى انك تقرى الموضوع بتمعن  ولاحظ انا مستعملتش ولا ايه وحد 

انت اقراه كويس اي سؤال استفسار اعتراض  قدمو نتناقش فيه وبعدين نجيب الايات و نتناقش فيهى اكي

اتمنى تركز على الجوانب دي
لحظات بعد الانفجار الكوني 
توسع الكون
الدخان والنسيج الكوني
شكل الكون و بنيانه وطبيعت الكون و طبيعت السماء ووضعيت الاجرام والمجرات
شكل الكون حاليا و...ايه كمان ...اه الشكل المتوقع بس بص ده لسه محصلش يعني انا وانت مش ممكن نتفق بيه طالما هو لسه محصلش وبكده راح نتفق بس على الي العلماء اتفقو عليه

انا مستنيا ردك اكيد بعد متقرى كل ده   انا قريتو وفهمتو وفيه حجات لسه بدور عليهى 
و الايات مثل مقلتلك  راح احطهى بعد ما انا وانت نفهم الموضوع كويس   واسفه للتءخير
سلام ..............................................................................................................مريم


----------



## حسن المهدي (19 أكتوبر 2006)

أولا الأخت Mery  شكرا لك جزيلا على الموضوع

ثانيا
اتمنى من روك عدم استخدام عرض العضلات في الحوار مع المسلمين طالما الحوار ما زال مفتوحا

وبالفعل كلامك محرج للمحاورة خاصة وأنها فتاة
والفتاة المسلمة شديدة الحياء كما هو معروف


----------



## mery (19 أكتوبر 2006)

حسن المهدي قال:


> أولا الأخت Mery  شكرا لك جزيلا على الموضوع
> 
> ثانيا
> اتمنى من روك عدم استخدام عرض العضلات في الحوار مع المسلمين طالما الحوار ما زال مفتوحا
> ...



شكرا الك 

روك مرحب بيه في النقاش وعلى العموم انا عمله نسخ مصوره للنقاش اي حذف راح يتلاحظ.


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*الحقيقة عجبت لكلامك يا اخت يا ماري*



> *هذه بعض الأسئلة التي كانت محل نقاش بين الفلاسفة المؤمنين مئات الأعوام. أما الفلاسفة الملحدون فكانوا يدّعون أن الكون لا يحتاج إلى خالق؛ لأن المادة أزلية، أي وجدت من القديم.... *



*- الاتعرفين ان معتنقي نظرية الانفجار 99% ملحدين *

*ونظرية الانفجار جاءت اساسا لتعليل عدم وجود الخالق الذي يخلق من لا شئ*

*اذا بتضامنك معاها فانت تويدينها*

*انت تضعين اسبابا لتواجد الكون ونشئته *

*اذا اين دور الله الذي يخلق من العدم ؟؟؟*

*لا تعرفين ان نظرية الانفجار الكبير من الناحية الفلسفية تنكر وجود الله !!!!!!!!! لأنها ببساطة لا تذكر شيئا عن عملية الخلق من العدم !!!! و جميع الاثباتات التى تأتى بها تؤيد هذا الكلام *

*والكلام ده مكتوب هنا*
*http://www.qsmithwmu.com/a_big_bang_cosmological_argument_for_god's_nonexis tence_(1992).htm *

*و النظرية بأختصار هنا و ده على فكرة موقع علمى محترم*

*http://www.allaboutscience.org/big-bang-theory.htm*

*جزء مما هو مكتوب فى هذه الصفحة.*


*Big Bang Theory - The Only Plausible Theory?*
*Is the standard Big Bang theory the only model consistent with these evidences? No, it's just the most popular one**.*​ 
*In 2003, Physicist Robert Gentry proposed an attractive alternative to the standard theory, an alternative which also accounts for the evidences listed above. Dr. Gentry claims that the standard Big Bang model is founded upon a faulty paradigm (the Friedmann-lemaitre expanding-spacetime paradigm) which he claims is inconsistent with the empirical data.*​ 
*يعنى بالعربى. المكتوب هنا بالنص يقول ان نظرية الانفجار العظيم هى الاكثر شعبية فى تفسير نشأة الكون و هذا لا يعنى انها الوحيدة!!!!! و هناك نظرية تانية ظهرت سنة 2003 تنادى بشئ مختلف.*

*وادى صفحة تانية تقول **http://www.umich.edu/~gs265/bigbang.htm*


*In addition, the Hubble telescope, named after the father of Big Bang theory, has provided certain clues as to what elements were present following creation. Astronomers using Hubble have found the element boron in extremely ancient stars. They postulate that its presence could be either a remnant of energetic events at the birth of galaxies or it could indicate that boron is even older, dating back to the Big Bang itself. If the latter is true, scientists will be forced once again to modify their theory for the birth of the universe and events immediately afterward because, according to the present theory, such a heavy and complex atom could not have existed*​ 
*وادى موقع تالت يشرح بأستفاضة ال Big Bang و ينسفها من جذورها*
*http://www.christiancourier.com/feature/december99.htm*

*و السؤال المحرج الان لو جاءت نظرية ثانية لتفسير نشأة الكون خلال السنين القادمة, فماذا سيفعل الاعجازيين العجزة؟؟؟؟!!!! *

*الخلق فى سفر التكوين عاوز كتاب لوحده يشرح اللى مكتوب فيه *

*التطابق المذهل فى ترتيب الايام الستة للخليقة مع العلم الحديث.*
*http://mb-soft.com/public/genesis5.html*


----------



## mery (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*1*



> الحقيقة عجبت لكلامك يا اخت يا ماري



الحقيقه انا تعجبت اكثر



> هذه بعض الأسئلة التي كانت محل نقاش بين الفلاسفة المؤمنين مئات الأعوام. أما الفلاسفة الملحدون فكانوا يدّعون أن الكون لا يحتاج إلى خالق؛ لأن *المادة أزلية*، أي وجدت من القديم.... أي كانوا يضيفون إلى المادة إحدى صفات الخالق وهي صفة الأزلية؛ لذا كان من ضمن قوانينهم الفيزيائية (لا يمكن خلق المادة من العدم، كما لا يمكن إفناء المادة).



انا بسءلك مين هو الازلي؟؟
الله

كيف خلق العالم؟؟

خلق من عدم

هل الكون ازلي مثل الله؟؟؟

لا ابدا لان الله خلق الكون

اذا فلسفة الانفجار الكبير مش للملحدين بل فلسفة الكون الازلي هي فلسفة الملحدين.



> - الاتعرفين ان معتنقي نظرية الانفجار 99% ملحدين
> 
> ونظرية الانفجار جاءت اساسا لتعليل عدم وجود الخالق الذي يخلق من لا شئ



الا تعرف انا ماتعرفه خطء

الانفجار الكبير تعني انا الكون خلق من عدم (انت مقرتش كلامي او ايه)


> وما دام الكون في توسع دائم، إذن لو شغَّلنا الفيلم عكسيًّا - أي إلى الوراء - فمن الضروري أن الكون كله كان متركزًا في السابق في نقطة واحدة أطلق عليها العلماء اسم "الذرة البدائية" أو "الحساء الكوني". وقال علماء آخرون إن *حجم هذه النقطة كان يساوي الصفر وكتلته لا نهائ*ية. وهذا تعبير آخر من أن* الكون ظهر من العدم*؛ لأن هذا هو معنى نقطة حجمها يساوي صفر.
> 
> ولكن أي قوة تقوم بقذف مائة مليار مجرة بسرعة جنونية، مبعدة الواحدة عن الأخرى وموسعة الكون نتيجة هذا التباعد السريع؟ لا يمكن أن تكون قوة الجاذبية أو قوة التنافر الكهربائي بين الأقطاب المتشابهة هي هذه القوة، فقوة الجاذبية قوة تحاول جذب الأجرام السماوية نحو المركز وليس إبعادها نحو الخارج. كما أن قوة التنافر الكهربائية أضعف بكثير من القيام بمثل هذه العملية. ونظرًا لوجود تعادل كهربائي في الكون فمثل هذه القوة لا وجود لها تقريبًا بين الأجرام السماوية.
> 
> إذن فلا بد أن انفجارًا هائلاً حدث عند ميلاد الكون هو الذي أدى إلى توسع الكون.


و ان لم يكن الانفجار الكبير صحيحا فده معناه انو الكون ازلي وهل يوجد شيء ازلي غير الله
  ؟؟

اكيد الله صبحانه وتعالى هو الازلي



> لأنها ببساطة لا تذكر شيئا عن عملية الخلق من العدم



لا هي بتذكر
بملخص هي تقول انو الكون كان مركز في نقطه من العدم وحدث انفجار بطريقة ما ادى الي نشء ده تسميه ايه مش النشء من العدم .
بص كده ده اعتراف بءن الانفجار الكبير جاء ليبرهن عن وجود الله
و ده اعتراف من ملحد
*قد امتعض العديد من العلماء والفلاسفة الملحدون من هذه النظرية، فمثلاً يقول الفيلسوف الملحد (أنطوني فلوف): 

(يقولون: إن الاعتراف يفيد الإنسان من الناحية النفسية. وأنا سأدلي باعتراف: إن أنموذج (الانفجار الكبير شيء محرج جدًّا بالنسبة للملحدين؛ لأن العلم أثبت فكرة دافعت عنها الكتب الدينية... فكرة أن للكون بداية). *



> ومع أن ظهور أن المادة حادثة وغير أزلية، وأن للكون بداية.. يدل على الخلق، وأن الكون خُلق من قِبل الخالق، إلا أن طبيعة هذا الانفجار الكبير أضاف أدلة أخرى على أن الكون خُلق بتقدير دقيق ونظام رائع. ذلك لأن أي انفجار لا يكون إلا مخربًا وهادمًا ومشتتًا ومبعثرًا للمواد، ولكن عندما نرى أن انفجارًا بهذا العنف وبهذا الهول يؤدي إلى تشكيل وتأسيس كون منظم غاية النظام، فإن هناك إذن وراءه يد قدرة وعلم وإرادة وتقدير لانهائي فوق الطبيعة. وإلى هذا يشير العالم البريطاني المشهور (فرد هويل) عندما يقول:
> 
> (تقول نظرية الانفجار الكبير بأن الكون نشأ نتيجة انفجار كبير، ونحن نعلم أن كل انفجار يشتت المادة ويبعثرها دون نظام، ولكن هذا الانفجار الكبير عمل العكس بشكل محفوف بالأسرار؛ إذ عمل على جمع المادة معًا لتشكيل


 


> والكلام ده مكتوب هنا
> http://www.qsmithwmu.com/a_big_bang_cosmological_argument_for_god's_nonexis tence_(1992).htm



الصفحه مش عيزه تتفتح



> “We have tried over and over again to point out to readers that the big bang theory is not at odds with the Bible nor with the concept of God as Creator.” So wrote John N. Clayton, of South Bend, Indiana, in the September/October, 1999



اظاهر انو نظريت العلم بتتنافا مع سفر التكوير و بما جاء به الانجيل  بس هي متنفيش الخالق مثل ماقلت. اوضحلك بس الانفجار الكبير العلماء يطلقوه على نشءة الكون ككل اي ضهور الماده من عدم + اللحضات بعد الانفجار 
اعتقد انو انت الي فتحت صفحت الانفجار الكبير مع انو الحديث مذكرش خالص  الانفجار الكبير بل ذكر نهاية العالم

وكمان بدي تقلي رايك في كل الموضوع لانو كل شبر منو بهمني و كده راح *اطلب منك تعليق بالرفض او القبول على*
*لحظات بعد الانفجار الكوني 
توسع الكون
الدخان والنسيج الكوني
شكل الكون و بنيانه وطبيعت الكون و طبيعت السماء ووضعيت الاجرام والمجرات
شكل الكون حاليا* 
اتمنى منتكلمش الان عن سفر التكوير حتى اجيب الايات و نشوف كل الموضوع الي كتبتو


----------



## Coptic Man (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*كلامك مش مفهوم يا مريم للاسف*

*ممكن تكتبي الايات القرائنية اللي بتدعم كلامك *

*ولي رجعة لك بعد 4 ايام لاننا مسافر الان *

*سلام*


----------

